# My training log



## Sickman (Oct 8, 2020)

I got done doing a DUP based program and got good gains from it. But I'm focusing more on a pure strength based program now with hypertrophy training added to it too. I'm 28 years old and weigh 224. Around 14%bodyfat. I'm doing something similar to a 5x5 based program because I've had good results with it in the past. I progressively add weight with each set of 5 until I get to a final 5 rep max on the fifth and final set. I've added more volume to it bc I am on a cycle of test e and can handle it and recover. I've been doing this program for about 3 weeks and have made some good gains in strength and mass already.

Workout A

Squat 5x5
Bench 5x5
Bent over row 5x5
Dumbbell incline bench 5x10
Cable rows 5x10
Barbell curls 5x10

Workout B

Deadlift 5x5
OHP 5x5
Front squat 5x5
Weighted pullups 5x5
Flat dumbbell bench press 5x10
Lateral raises 3x12

I've been doing this ABA one week, then BAB the next week. I add 5 to 10lbs a week to each to the major compound movements. I am willing to take any advice given and tweak my program to make it better.

Yesterday's workout

Deadlift 315x5 335x5 365x5 385x5 405x3(missed last two reps, was having an off day)

Front squat 135x5 185x5 205x5 225x5 245x5

Ohp 95x5 105x5 125x5 135x5 135x5

Weighted pullups 10lbs x5 20lbsx5 25lbs x5 25lbs x5 30lbs x 5

Dumbbell bench with 90lb dumbbells 5x10

Lateral raises 25lbs 3 x12


----------



## CJ (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks good to me, as long as you still feel productive at the end of the workouts.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 8, 2020)

Good deal, looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks like a solid plan! Test is the best!!!


----------



## Sickman (Oct 8, 2020)

Yeah it's my first cycle. About to start week 4, I'm already up almost 12 pounds. I feel motivated, energetic, and positive. Definitely legit gear. I've been considering it for years, but I'm glad I waited as long as I did to start it. Definitely did my research and as of now the pros definitely outweigh the cons.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 8, 2020)

Good plan.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 8, 2020)

In for the log


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Which DUP program did you follow? 

Sheiko's DUP programming is probably the most sophisticated in that realm. The basic templates are just that, basic, but give plenty of time in between for hypertrophy work to be added in.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 9, 2020)

Sound's like a plan!


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2020)

All looks good to me I look forward to your progress


----------



## Sickman (Oct 10, 2020)

Today's training was a bitch. I got off work totally exhausted, and yet still went to the gym. I do landscaping/hardscaping. I built a retaining wall consisting of 65lb blocks that I stacked and set....lots and lots of blocks. Like 5 pallets of them. Then I filled them with gravel. So hauling 5gal buckets of gravel was included too. But wait there's more, I also dug a 12 foot by 2 foot trench. So yeah....one big long 8 and a half hour warm up. Im beyond exhausted. I can hardly open or close my hands.

Anyway, I'll put my tampon back in and continue my log.

Bench 225x5 235x5 245x5 255x5 260x5

Squat 225x5 245x5 275x5 295x5 315x5

Bent over row 225x5 225x5 225x5 245x5 245x5

Supersetted chinups and dips 5x10

Dumbbell curls 30lbs each hand 5x10 

Despite my insane preworkout fatigue, my strength increased dramatically since last workout. On cycle or not, it's hard to keep up this kind of pace with my body. I'll be ok though. I'll eat ibuprofen like skittles.

Time to sleep


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 10, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Which DUP program did you follow?
> 
> Sheiko's DUP programming is probably the most sophisticated in that realm. The basic templates are just that, basic, but give plenty of time in between for hypertrophy work to be added in.



Sheiko is insane from the volume utilized by the lifter.  Ive always wanted to see someone follow his programs laid out to see how it all pans out.


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2020)

Your back takes a pounding from your job, and with the Squats, DLs, and Bentover Rows, so be careful.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah you're right. I always try to make sure I'm warmed up good before I start lifting. I also do the Mcgill big 3 daily, sometimes twice a day to make sure my core is stable and my lower back pain has gotten a lot better since implementing it.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 11, 2020)

Despite the insane day of work I had on Friday and the lifting on top of it, I feel absolutely no muscle soreness at all. This is a good thing. I'm ready to kill it in the gym this coming week. I have my next work out tomorrow.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 12, 2020)

Today went well. My bench press has really started to go up a lot. My 3 rep max has jumped roughly 60 lbs or more in a month. This is week 4 of my first ever cycle.  Test e 500mg a week. I pinned this morning.

Bench 225x5 235x5 245x5 260x5 275x5

Deadlift for speed and power 315 5x3 with 1 min rest between sets. 

Squat 225x5 275x5 295x5 315x5 335x5

Pullups supersetted with incline dumbbell bench set of 10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6

Neutral grip cable pulldowns 4x 10

Very productive work out. Cant wait to see my numbers in another month. Im going for 315 on bench soon. I might be able to do it once now, but ill wait and attempt it in a few more weeks 

Weight dropped a bit, i went from 230.2 saturday to 228.8


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 13, 2020)

Good stuff bro!  Keep it going.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks man. Here's today's workout. I really wasn't feeling it. Shit work out. I didn't push myself as hard as I usually do. I physically couldn't. I had another hard, physical day at work. Shoveling gravel for 8 hours. But I still got my ass in there and did the best I could. Which is all that matters to me. One thing I noticed is my grip really suffered today bc of my job. I was having trouble holding on to the bar while deadlifting, with a minimal weight that I usually have no trouble pulling.

Warm up Mcgill big 3

Deadlift 3x5 365 3 singles with 405.
Overhead press 5x5 135
Squat 3x12 275
Dumbbell shoulder press 60lb 3x12
Close grip cable rows 5x10
Incline dumbbell curls 4x10

I'm ****ing beat. Going to bed early.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

Hang in there man. Better days ahead

When you are dead tired from work just do what you can.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 17, 2020)

I woke up at 5am to lift before work. Everything went well until after my workout I noticed my left pec minor was hurting. I think I strained it with either heavy bench or the dumbbell incline I did. It's not terrible right now, over 12 hours later, but it still hurts and is tight. I'll know for sure in the am how bad it is.

Bench 225x5 245x5 265x5 285x3 235x8
T bar row 3 plates 1x5 4plates 4x5
Incline dumbbell press with 90lbs 3x12
Supersetted with
Wide grip lat pulldowns 3x12

I had to cut the workout short because of time. Im going to squat heavy and do arms tomorrow to make up for it.

I'm closing in on 315 on bench....if my pec and shoulder hold up.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 17, 2020)

Working your pec minor will help improve your max bench press. Sounds like it's struggling to keep up. I'm really beginning to love pullovers because I love the feeling in my lats.

Pec Minor Dip





DB Pullover
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/DBPullover

BB Bent Arm Pullover
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/BBBentArmPullover


----------



## Sickman (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks man, never done those before ill try them next week, I'm all for experimenting and trying new exercises. Btw, shoulder/pec feel ok today, i think I just overstretched it. My weight is up too. Im 234. It's making my pullups less than stellar bc I'm so heavy. Pullovers are great, I love back and lat work. You can really feel your muscles contracting and firing. Good stuff.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 17, 2020)

Today I did heavy squats to make up for missing them yesterday. Felt great. I'll be repping 405 in no time.

Squat 285x5 305x5 325x5 385x3 315x8

Then just did some accessory atuff for my arms and shoulders. Nothing crazy, just going for pump.

Easy bar curls supersetted with tricep pushdowns 4x12

Standing dumbbell hammer curls 3x13

Lateral raises 3x12

Rear delt raises 3x15

Time to eat, rest, recover, and grow. Hope everyone has a great rest of their weekend.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 20, 2020)

I had a killer training session today. I can really feel the gear kicking in full force. I have so much strength and endurance right now that I have to force myself to stop lifting so i dont end up getting hurt. Just got a new order too so I'm fully stocked on more gear. I'm in the ****ing zone.

Bench 225x5 245x5 275x5 280x5 245x8
Deadlift 315x5 365x5 405x5 425x3
Pullups 4x8 superset with incline bench 4x12
Close grip pulldowns 2x8 2x12 supersetted with dips 4x12

Great session. Cant wait till wednesday


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 20, 2020)

Stay in the ****ing zone!


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Sickman (Oct 23, 2020)

Didn't put my Wednesday workout out up. It wasnt anything special. But I crushed my bench press this am. Due to work all i could do was bench and a few sets of widegrip pulldowns

Wednesday 

Squat 315x5 315x5 365x5 365x5 315x8
Ohp 135 5x5
Tbar row 4 plates 4x5 5 plates 1x5
Close grip cable rows 4x8 1x12
Tricep pushdowns 4x12

Friday

Bench
225x5 245x5 275x5 300x3 250 x8

Incline barbell with 3 sec down to chest 4x8
Superset with wide grip pulldowns 4x10

Going to do squats and arms tomorrow. My bench has went up over 80 lbs in 5 weeks. For first cycle, the results are amazing.


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2020)

strong work in here


----------



## Sickman (Oct 25, 2020)

I did squats and arms yesterday to make up for missing them Friday. Did not lift good at all. But still got it done. 

Squat 315 2x5 335 1x5 375 1x3 315 1x8

Pullups 5x8
Ez bar curls 4x10
Superset with tricep pushdowns.
Hammercurls 4x12
Rear delt flyes with bands 3x20


----------



## Sickman (Oct 26, 2020)

So I hit a major PR today on my bench. I did 315 easy as hell. I could have done it 2 maybe 3 times fresh. I did it at the end of my bench workout. Super pumped about this. 

Bench 225x5 245x5 275x5 285x5 300x1 315x1 225x15

Trapbar deads 335x5 405 3x5 425 1x3

One arm dumbbell rows 4x10 with 100lbs

Neutral grip pull up 1x10 3x8


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2020)

That's awesome man. Jealous of the weight you're moving!


----------



## Sickman (Oct 28, 2020)

I got my hands on some IM dbol last week, I started it this past Saturday. And holy **** it's already rocking my world. The strength and pumps and overall alpha male feeling it's already giving me is pretty awesome. The daily pinning doesn't bother me if I see results like this. Only running it for 40 days at 25mg. 

I had an amazing work out. My squat is really starting to take off. Compared to my bench, it's still lagging, but I am going to focus on it for a few weeks and get it up to par.

Squat 275 x5 315 x5 365x5 385x1 405x1 315 1x12 and 1x8

Ohp 135 5x5 155 1x3

Tbar rows 4 plates and a 25 4x8

Seated dumbbell shoulder press 5x12

Seated neutral grip cable rows 4x 10
Superset with tri push downs 4x12

Incline dumbbell curls 4x12
Superset with bw dips slow tempo 4x10

Time to recover. My legs are ****ed rn.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 30, 2020)

I had a great early morning bench session. I got up at 5am, pinned my dbol, then went and attacked the weights. I have yet to hit a plateau this cycle on any of my lifts. I know I better enjoy it while it lasts.

Bench 225x5 245x5 280x5 300x5 275x8
Incline 2x12 3x6
Superset with neutral grip pull ups 6x8 

I'm pretty sure I can hit 315x3 maybe more.

Deloading next week then might try it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 30, 2020)

You're killing it man.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks man, I feel really good, other than a little elbow and wrist pain. Since I started this cycle almost 7 weeks ago, all my maxes on my big 3 lifts have jumped 75 to 100lbs, maybe more. It's crazy. I know I'm going to lose a good bit of it when I cycle off. 

I'd really like to hit 365 on bench by the end of my cycle. It's definitely possible. Idk what my 1rm is right now, I'm estimating between 330 and 340.


----------



## Trump (Oct 30, 2020)

Just went back over your log looking at your lifts at the start and Jesus dude you are improving so quick. Amazing results


----------



## Sickman (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks bud, I've really been dedicated to my training and diet. It's been paying off. These crazy gains I'm getting aren't just from my cycle. It definitely plays a big role, but it's definitely not the sole reason.

A big factor is muscle memory, I used to be almost as strong as I was now. I lifted nonstop from age 13 to age 21 before I got hooked on heroin, and I got very good natty results in that time frame. I was benching 320, squatting 485, and deadlifting 500 at a weight of 215.

Another big factor is my job, I do hardscaping and build walls, patios, driveways, etc. So I'm always lifting heavy ass blocks, wheelbarrows, buckets of gravel, and digging. It's definitely increased my functional strength tremendously.

Overall, I'm beyond satisfied with my first cycle. I've got 5 or 6 more weeks left too, also I'm stacking IM dbol with my test the last 45 days, I really can't wait to see the results.

I will keep updating this log every time I train. Big thanks to all of those who are following it.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 31, 2020)

Had another good lift today. 

Conventional deadlift 315x5 365x5 405x6 425 for 3 singles

Ohp 135 4x8

Pullups 5x10

One arm dumbbell row 100lbs 4x10

Ez bar curls
Superset with tri pushdowns 4x10

Rear delt band pull aparts 3x20

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## PZT (Nov 2, 2020)

nice workout bub


----------



## Sickman (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm deloading this week, so less volume. Keeping the weight high though. It's crazy how strong my bench is getting. It's up atleast 120 lbs from beginning cycle.

Bench 225x5 275x3 295x3 315x6 315 4x2
 Squat 275x5 315x5 365 4x2 385 1x2
Deadhang explosive chin up 5x5
Close grip cable rows 4x12

I'm only weighing 226 too. I'm aiming for 365+ bench by end of cycle.

Time for bed


----------



## Sickman (Nov 4, 2020)

Deload this week. Cut volume back a lot, but still lifted heavy. I got some bad back pumps from deadlifting. They're still messing with me.

Deadlift 315 x3 365x3 405x3 425x2 425x1

Squat 315 4x2

Ohp 135 3x6

Hammer strength row machine 4x10

Hammer curls 4x10


----------



## Sickman (Nov 6, 2020)

Took it super easy today. Nothing special.

Bench 3x5 with 275
Pullups 5x8
Ez bar curls 4x10
Rear delt band pull aparts 3x20


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 6, 2020)

Friggin awesome man!
Wouldn't mind seeing a couple lifting vids if you're up for it! Like seeing people train


----------



## Sickman (Nov 6, 2020)

Sure thing. Here's a vid of me hitting 315x2. I did it x6 before I filmed the vid, so I was a little fatigued and my form was shit. I'm gonna try to hit 365 Sunday or Monday. Will post results.

https://youtu.be/S5RrxpSmbTs


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 6, 2020)

Fuk yeah brother! You a strong beast!


----------



## Sickman (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks bud, you're a beast too. Keep on getting swole


----------



## Sickman (Nov 11, 2020)

I haven't updated this in a few days, but I changed my routine up to benching 4x a week. I maxed Sunday hoping to get 365, and barely missed it. I crushed 345. So I'm between 350 and 360 right now.

Sunday
Bench 225x1 275x1 315x1 345x1 365x0....damnit. then did 260 for 6x6
Pullups 5x10
Hammerstrength row machine 5x10

Monday

Deadlift 315x5 405x1 460x1 405 4x4 365 2x6
Squat 315 4x8

Tuesday

Bench 7x5 at 275
Hammerstrength rows 5x10
Cable rows 5x12
Hammer curls 4x12

Weighing 231. Kind of feeling like ass though, I've suspected I crashed my e2. I'm getting labs today.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 12, 2020)

Today was a short but effective workout. My legs are destroyed.

Deadlift for speed with 1 min rest between sets 4x3 315
2x3 365 

Squat 5x6 315 1x1 365 with 3 sec pause at bottom then 225 AMRAP ...got 25 reps and had to quit bc fingers went numb...plus was close to puking lol

Time to eat and grow. I got bloodwork done today to see what's up with my e2. I've got all the symptoms of crashed e2. I'll know whats up by Friday.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 12, 2020)

Had a good workout. Chest and back

Bench 225x5 275x4 295 8x4
Neutral grip dead hang pullups 5x8
Close grip cable rows 4x12
Close grip cable pull downs 4x10


----------



## Sickman (Nov 14, 2020)

I did pretty good on bench today. Everything else was kinda shitty. I had such bad back pumps, I couldn't even continue deadlifting.

Bench 225x3 275x3 315 10x3

Deadlift 315x5 405x1 365 2x6 315x8

Pullups 4x10

Ez bar curls superset with tricep pushdowns 4x12

Rear delt band pull aparts 3x20


----------



## Sickman (Nov 17, 2020)

Back pumps still ****ing with me. My joints are hurting and I wasn't feeling it today. Hope I'm not getting sick.

Bench 6x6 285
Squat 3x6 315 3x4 370
Hammerstrength rows 4x10
Close grip cable rows 2x12 1x15 1x20


----------



## Sickman (Nov 19, 2020)

Yesterday was pretty good. My back was sore asf from work, so I didn't push myself on deadlifts. 

Bench 7x5 300lbs
Deadlift with 3 sec pause at lockout 2x6 365 2x4 405 
Pullups 4x8
Wide grip lat pulldown 4x12
Hammer curls 4x10
Rear delt machine 3x20


----------



## Sickman (Nov 19, 2020)

I had a hell of a squat session today. Idk what it was, but I was really feeling strong. I will be repping 500lbs in no time.

Squat 315x10 365x10 405 2x5 365x8
Ez bar curls 4x12
Hamstring curls 4x8


----------



## PZT (Nov 20, 2020)

hella nice work man


----------



## Sickman (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks bro. I've been getting it in. I want to hit 405 on bench by spring. I'm well on track to do it as long as I stay healthy. I'm right at 360 to 370 right now.


----------



## PZT (Nov 20, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Thanks bro. I've been getting it in. I want to hit 405 on bench by spring. I'm well on track to do it as long as I stay healthy. I'm right at 360 to 370 right now.



i gave myself a goal a couple months ago of 405 by my birthday in June. I just need shoulders to stay healthy enough to get the work in


----------



## Sickman (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds good bro, you got it!!! We both are gonna get it. I'm gonna try my first powerlifting meet next June and 405 bench is what I'm aiming for. I'm going to start doing specialized training to really build my bench even more. Chains, floor presses, partial reps for blasting sticking points, and what will really help is getting a slingshot to get my nervous system used to pressing 365+ pounds. I've seen guys train with a slingshot and their bench skyrockets. 

How much do you weigh PZT?


----------



## Sickman (Nov 20, 2020)

Had another great bench session. I'm reaching a new level of strength that I didn't know was even possible. It feels so good to be sober. And strong. I feel amazing. 

Bench 275 1x4 305 4x4 315 3x4
Hammerstrength rows 2x12 2x8
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 2x10 1x12 1x15

Short but effective workout. I'm positive that I can rep 315 x 8 or even x10 or more times for an AMRAP set. Crazy. Feeling confident asf.


----------



## PZT (Nov 21, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Sounds good bro, you got it!!! We both are gonna get it. I'm gonna try my first powerlifting meet next June and 405 bench is what I'm aiming for. I'm going to start doing specialized training to really build my bench even more. Chains, floor presses, partial reps for blasting sticking points, and what will really help is getting a slingshot to get my nervous system used to pressing 365+ pounds. I've seen guys train with a slingshot and their bench skyrockets.
> 
> How much do you weigh PZT?



im about 260 right now. Weight will be coming down some over the next few months real slow. My guy is holding back me being able to get in a good position on deadlift. But by the time i go for 400 I’m sure my weight will be back up.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I'm going to start doing specialized training to really build my bench even more. Chains, floor presses, partial reps for blasting sticking points, and what will really help is getting a slingshot to get my nervous system used to pressing 365+ pounds. I've seen guys train with a slingshot and their bench skyrockets.



If you have some bands, choke them from.the top of the rack on bench. It's a very effective overload variation if you don't have a slingshot. Can be used with boards for more variations as well depending on your sticking point.


----------



## PZT (Nov 21, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Had another great bench session. I'm reaching a new level of strength that I didn't know was even possible. It feels so good to be sober. And strong. I feel amazing.
> 
> Bench 275 1x4 305 4x4 315 3x4
> Hammerstrength rows 2x12 2x8
> ...



nice benching volume bro


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 21, 2020)

You're killing it.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Sickman (Nov 22, 2020)

I had the strongest bench session of my life and hit a new 3rm PR. My weight is up too. I'm weighing right at 237lbs.

Bench 225x3 275x3 295x3 5x3 315 4x3 320 and a new all time pr of 330x3

Pullups 5x10

Straight bar curls 2x8 2x10

Rear delt machine 3x20

https://youtu.be/CYzZPX-EuUU

There's a vid of be crushing 315x3, I think I can hit it x8 to x10 for one set.

Thanks guys


----------



## PZT (Nov 23, 2020)

That’s a huge pr considering the volume you put in before attempting it


----------



## PZT (Nov 23, 2020)

That set of 315 is smooth as butter


----------



## Sickman (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks man. My strength has made a huge jump this past week or so, I think its bc I raised my dbol to 50mg. Today was short, but sweet. I destroyed my legs.

Squat 315 1x5 365 1x10 405 2x6 415 1x6 365 1x8
Hamstring curls 2x10 2x12 1x15


----------



## Sickman (Nov 23, 2020)

I think I can do 405 x10-12 for an AMRAP set. Maybe more. I was just doing sets of 6 reps, and it was easy. And my weight is up to 239.4.


----------



## Jin (Nov 23, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I think I can do 405 x10-12 for an AMRAP set. Maybe more. I was just doing sets of 6 reps, and it was easy. And my weight is up to 239.4.



Your progress is nothing short of fantastic. Seriously, you’ll be whipping me in physique and strength within a year of restarting your training. I’m not special but I’ve been at this consistently for 6 years. 

Just stay off the drugs and stay healthy/injury free.


----------



## PZT (Nov 23, 2020)

Up the dose, lift the most lol


----------



## Sickman (Nov 23, 2020)

I've been setting some long term strength goals. 405lb on bench and 525lb to 550lb on squat by my 29th birthday this spring, and then a 495lb bench and a 600+lb squat by my 30th birthday the following spring as well. If I'm smart with my training and gear usage, as well as stay healthy, I'm pretty sure it's all possible. 

I care about aesthetics too, but not as much as I do strength, at least for the time being. But I'm trying not to gain too much excess fat this bulk cycle. I still want to look good.

As for the staying sober thing, I'm making sure to stay on top of that before anything else, even my training. Because the second I relapse, I'll lose all of this hard work I've earned.

Thanks bro.


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice goals man. I wanna get to 600/400/600 and hopefully hold close to that till my son is a teenager


----------



## Sickman (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice bro. You've got that all day long. 

Today was ok. My shoulders are starting to bother me. Luckily, this is my last week of smolov jr. on bench and will give my shoulders a much needed break after I max next week. 

Bench 225x5 275x5 295 3x6 305 3x6
Hammerstrength rows 2x12 2x10 2x8
Close grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12
Tricep pushdowns 2x12 2x15
Seated dumbell hammer curls 2x8 2x10 2x12

My weight made a big jump too. I'm 242.3. Who knows, I might hit 250 by the end of this cycle, especially if I increase it to 16 weeks.


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

Man after all this volume and like a week of rest I would imagine you are going to hit something way heavier than you have ever done.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 24, 2020)

I maxed 3 weeks ago and crushed 345, but missed 365. So I was between 350 and 360. But smolov jr. can boost a natty lifter's bench by 15 to 30lbs, I'd imagine it's going to be way higher for me bc the gear. I'm just being conservative with my goals, incase I miss it, so I'm not too disappointed.


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I maxed 3 weeks ago and crushed 345, but missed 365. So I was between 350 and 360. But smolov jr. can boost a natty lifter's bench by 15 to 30lbs, I'd imagine it's going to be way higher for me bc the gear. I'm just being conservative with my goals, incase I miss it, so I'm not too disappointed.



Guy I worked out with for his meet back in august did original smolov original for squats after he competed. Hes gotten decent results and I am pretty sure he is natty. he hit a 485 in comp and about two weeks ago he hit 525 at the gym. He comes back to my area tomorrow. One of the few guys since I got serious again that pushes me. Mainly cause Im heavier and older. Hes been lifting for just three years and has amazing form.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 24, 2020)

That's good numbers, especially for someone who is natty and only been training 3 years. He sounds like he's got a ton of potential. It's always nice to have someone who will push you in the gym. My roomate goes with me, and he's not as strong as me...yet...once he gets his form down and trains more consistently, he'll be a beast. He's already 6'4 and 245 with like 12% body fat. He's got big ass hands and wrists too, which can sometimes dictact how strong someone could get. It's going to be interesting to see what he looks like 6 months to a year from now.

I ran the full smolov program 8 years ago, and I got good results too, I went from 405 to 485 in about 3 months, which still to this day, is my highest max squat. I would like to test my max on squat soon and see where it's at, then use the percentages from that to base smolov for squats off of and do the program again. I've got close to 15 years of lifting off and on worth of experience and muscle memory, but I've really only been lifting seriously again since late August, and I did my first pin September 21st. Before that, I took a 5 month break while I relapsed and shot heroin 24/7 and lost every bit of muscle I had gained. Fuuuck, I'm so glad to have broken that cycle. I feel great rn. NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Sickman (Nov 25, 2020)

I decided to push myself more on deadlifts today. These back pumps are vicious rn, I was hobbling home from the gym. Short but effective training session.

Deadlift 315x5 365x6 405 4x6
Squat 315 2x12 1x15

My weight has made a huge jump


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 25, 2020)

Lower back pumps are always fun.  I think I am not alone with laying down in the floor of the gym with my feet pulled up to my ass.


----------



## PZT (Nov 26, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I decided to push myself more on deadlifts today. These back pumps are vicious rn, I was hobbling home from the gym. Short but effective training session.
> 
> Deadlift 315x5 365x6 405 4x6
> Squat 315 2x12 1x15
> ...



fkin nice!!!!


----------



## Sickman (Nov 27, 2020)

I managed to lift at my brother's house today because the gyms are closed due to it being Thanksgiving. I kept it short. I hope everyone is having a great day with their families, and eating lots of food for those gains. 

Bench 225x5 275x5 305 2x5 315 4x5 320 1x5
Pullups 4x8
Ez bar curls 4x10
Rear delt band pull aparts 3x20

Here's a vid of me hitting 315 x5, my form isn't the best, but it feels easy.

http://www.youtube.com/shorts/x6zcXzDv6Qk

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sickman (Nov 27, 2020)

Here's my most recent pics. Took these post workout. Please excuse the back and shoulder acne, this past week or two it's really started to explode. I'm wiping with salicylic acid twice a day, showering daily, and taking ai like I'm supposed to. I guess I'm just prone to it while on cycle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2020)

Looking good sick ... keep up the hard work


----------



## PZT (Nov 27, 2020)

Looking jacked bro!!!


----------



## Sickman (Nov 27, 2020)

I wasn't feeling it today. The back pumps were ****ing with me. Also, knees are sore. Gonna cut squatting back from 3x a week to 2x for a while. Literally just did squats then called it a day.

Squat 315x8 365 4x8 315 1x12


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 27, 2020)

Listen to your body


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I wasn't feeling it today. The back pumps were ****ing with me. Also, knees are sore. Gonna cut squatting back from 3x a week to 2x for a while. Literally just did squats then called it a day.
> 
> Squat 315x8 365 4x8 315 1x12



squatting 3x per week is a lot.


----------



## PZT (Nov 28, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I wasn't feeling it today. The back pumps were ****ing with me. Also, knees are sore. Gonna cut squatting back from 3x a week to 2x for a while. Literally just did squats then called it a day.
> 
> Squat 315x8 365 4x8 315 1x12



smart man.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 28, 2020)

I've got one more bench session before I take a break for a few days, then test my new max. I definitely need it, because my hands and wrists are taking a beating from this 4x a week benching. Today went nice and smooth. 

Bench 225x5 275x3 295x3 315 2x4 320 2x4 325 3x4 330 1x4
Hammerstrength rows 2x12 2x8

Neutral grip lat pulldowns 2x12 2x8, then lowered weight by 20lbs did 10 reps,lowered it another 20 did 10 more, then lowered it another 20 and did 10 more, all without rest. Drop sets right? Whatever it was, it gave me an insane pump in my upper back/lats

Hammer curls 2x8 2x12

Time to enjoy my weekend and eat like a pig. Really cant wait to max, hoping to get between atleast 365 to maybe even 380.


----------



## PZT (Nov 28, 2020)

365 should be a smoke show


----------



## Sickman (Nov 28, 2020)

I hope so. I should have been unpacking it the past few weeks and doing 3 to 4 sets of 5 to 8 second holds so my nervous system gets used to it. I think I can get it now, but my bench is weird, I hit a wall FAST on it. I can do like 5 or 6 reps with a certain weight, and only add 5 or 10 more lbs, and then not be able to even press it once lol. It's definitely a mental thing. I'm trying my best not to psyche myself out.


----------



## PZT (Nov 28, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I hope so. I should have been unpacking it the past few weeks and doing 3 to 4 sets of 5 to 8 second holds so my nervous system gets used to it. I think I can get it now, but my bench is weird, I hit a wall FAST on it. I can do like 5 or 6 reps with a certain weight, and only add 5 or 10 more lbs, and then not be able to even press it once lol. It's definitely a mental thing. I'm trying my best not to psyche myself out.



Sometimes that is from a tightness problem. I use to have that problem across the board on all lifts. Could do some awesome sets of like 8-10 Reps and never transferred until I started doing mini peaking block before I’d go for a new 1 rep pr


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 28, 2020)

You got it Sick.  Light weight baby!


----------



## Sickman (Nov 28, 2020)

Lightweight baby!!!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Today's training was a bitch. I got off work totally exhausted, and yet still went to the gym. I do landscaping/hardscaping. I built a retaining wall consisting of 65lb blocks that I stacked and set....lots and lots of blocks. Like 5 pallets of them. Then I filled them with gravel. So hauling 5gal buckets of gravel was included too. But wait there's more, I also dug a 12 foot by 2 foot trench. So yeah....one big long 8 and a half hour warm up. Im beyond exhausted. I can hardly open or close my hands.
> 
> Anyway, I'll put my tampon back in and continue my log.
> 
> ...



All in a days work!


----------



## Sickman (Nov 30, 2020)

I went back through this whole log. And I'm blown away by the results. The strength gains I've gotten from this cycle have been unreal. This is my start of week 11.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 30, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I went back through this whole log. And I'm blown away by the results. The strength gains I've gotten from this cycle have been unreal. This is my start of week 11.



Yep, it's pretty amazing dude. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Sickman (Nov 30, 2020)

Today was the strongest bench session of my life. I set a new PR today. I hit 350x3 for the last set of my 10x3. I'm taking a few days to rest, then testing my new max. Can't wait. One thing though that's bothering me today though is my elbows, not even from benching, but from tricep extensions afterwards. I weighed 246.2.

Bench 225x5 275x3 295x3 315 2x3 325 3x3 335 3x3 340 1x3 350 1x3 
Pull ups 2x12 1x10
Tricep extensions 1x20 1x15 2x10
Superset with 
Close grip cable rows 4x12

Here's a vid of me doing 335x3 
https://youtu.be/I7aUEEx6SUo


----------



## tinymk (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice pushes brother.  Take care of your elbows and 365+ should move as smooth


----------



## PZT (Nov 30, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Today was the strongest bench session of my life. I set a new PR today. I hit 350x3 for the last set of my 10x3. I'm taking a few days to rest, then testing my new max. Can't wait. One thing though that's bothering me today though is my elbows, not even from benching, but from tricep extensions afterwards. I weighed 246.2.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x3 295x3 315 2x3 325 3x3 335 3x3 340 1x3 350 1x3
> Pull ups 2x12 1x10
> ...



**** yea man. rest enough for the elbow to feel good for the max attempt my friend


----------



## Sickman (Dec 3, 2020)

I kept it simple because I'm taking it easy this week to rest before my bench max Saturday. Just squatted heavy and did curls.

Squat 225x5 275x5 315x5 365x5 405 2x5
Ez bar curls 4x12

I filmed a set of 405x5. How's my form?

https://youtu.be/XdbsRvwJ3bA


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I kept it simple because I'm taking it easy this week to rest before my bench max Saturday. Just squatted heavy and did curls.
> 
> Squat 225x5 275x5 315x5 365x5 405 2x5
> Ez bar curls 4x12
> ...



Strong work. Great form. Nice control. 

Can you give your stats and best lifts if your life before all the drugs? What you’re doing now is very impressive. I’m wondering if you’re into new territory yet.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 3, 2020)

Best bench pre heroin addiction 325

Best squat 425

Deadlift 500

Now 

Bench 365 to 380

Squat haven't maxed yet, but can rep 425 6 times now

Deadlift I dont really train it like I should, so it's like between 475 and 500, I only do it once a week for 3 sets, I'm afraid of hurting my back


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Best bench pre heroin addiction 325
> 
> Best squat 425
> 
> ...




If you’re getting sick of being praised, just tell me to stop. 

Really ****ing impressive man.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 3, 2020)

No way, I appreciate it man. Having someone recognize the hardwork and dedication I put in to my training means a lot.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice work brother


----------



## Beserker (Dec 3, 2020)

Great work, keep going and be smart... don’t worry too much about a max... triples are just as good.


----------



## PZT (Dec 4, 2020)

Very clean squats bubba


----------



## Sickman (Dec 4, 2020)

So I tested my max today. I went for 365 and it was easy asf, so I repped it for 2. Then I put on 385 and got it for a single. I may have been able to hit 405 today, but stopped at 385. Dont want to get greedy and get hurt. The program I did to get my bench this high was smolov jr.. I went from 345 to 385+ in only 3 weeks.

Bench 225x5 275x1 295x1 315x1 335x1 365x2 385x1 315 x8 for AMRAP 

Here's vids 
385x1
https://youtu.be/FKETry3vLdA
365x2
https://youtu.be/-9Kyo8HTieE

Just want to say thanks to everyone who has been keeping up with my log and for supporting me. You guys are awesome!


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 5, 2020)

Fukkin A bro


----------



## Sickman (Dec 7, 2020)

Saturday was pretty easy. My back pumps didnt get too bad, so I deadlifted. Today is my last day of dbol. Today's workout was kind of lame. I was struggling a bit.

Saturday

Deadlift 315x5 365x5 405 2x5 425 1x5 365 1x8
Hammerstrength rows 4x8
Close grip lat pulldowns 4x10
Ez bar curls 4x10

Today

Bench 
225x5 275x5 295 3x6 300 2x6

Pullups 3x8

Close grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12
Wide grip cable rows 4x15
Dumbell curls 4x12

Wasn't feeling it, but got it done.


----------



## PZT (Dec 7, 2020)

gotta get me dem dbolzzzzzz lol


----------



## Sickman (Dec 7, 2020)

Did a 5 and a half week cycle of injectable dbol, 25mg the first week, 30 the second, then 50 the rest. Weight went from 230 to 249, bench from 315 to 385, squat 405x1 to 425x5, and deadlift 405x3 to 425x5. Overall I'm pretty satisfied. I'm adding it to every bulk from now on.


----------



## PZT (Dec 7, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Did a 5 and a half week cycle of injectable dbol, 25mg the first week, 30 the second, then 50 the rest. Weight went from 230 to 249, bench from 315 to 385, squat 405x1 to 425x5, and deadlift 405x3 to 425x5. Overall I'm pretty satisfied. I'm adding it to every bulk from now on.


Was is Solo?


----------



## Sickman (Dec 7, 2020)

No running 100mg proviron ed and 500mg test e week 1 through 8, then upping to 750 for the last 8 weeks. This is the start of week 12, so I got 4 more weeks before I cycle off and PCT. 

I'm interested to see how much weight I'm gonna drop now that I stopped the dbol. Was 252 today at the Dr. When I got labs lol.


----------



## Jin (Dec 8, 2020)

Sickman said:


> No running 100mg proviron ed and 500mg test e week 1 through 8, then upping to 750 for the last 8 weeks. This is the start of week 12, so I got 4 more weeks before I cycle off and PCT.
> 
> I'm interested to see how much weight I'm gonna drop now that I stopped the dbol. Was 252 today at the Dr. When I got labs lol.



Did you get bloods pulled while on cycle at your doctors office?


----------



## Sickman (Dec 8, 2020)

Yeah, I got bloods today. I go once a month while on cycle. I got everything checked. Lipids, cholesterol, hematocrit, psa, hepatic function, free/bound/total test, and e2. Blood pressure is slightly elevated at 138/73.


----------



## Jin (Dec 8, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Yeah, I got bloods today. I go once a month while on cycle. I got everything checked. Lipids, cholesterol, hematocrit, psa, hepatic function, free/bound/total test, and e2. Blood pressure is slightly elevated at 138/73.



So your doctor knows you are using AAS?


----------



## Sickman (Dec 8, 2020)

No, I told him I'm taking legal supplements that are similar to it. My Dr. is cool though, he wouldn't care, but I'm still not telling him.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 10, 2020)

Yesterday was pretty generic, but still a good work out. 

Bench

225x5 275x3 295x5 300 3x5(3 second decent, paused for 2 sec, then pressed explosively) then 315 4x5 touch and go

Close grip lat pulldowns 4x12
Superset with
Tricep pushdowns 4x15

Straight bar curls 4x10


----------



## Sickman (Dec 11, 2020)

I had a super hard day at work. And I've worn my boots down to nothing. So doing a hard 10 hour day digging and hauling blocks was made worse by the bad foot pain I got. 

This transferred over to me feeling like shit in the gym. I almost didnt lift. I ended up just going and doing squats. It felt horrible. Way heavier than it should have, and my feet hurt. But atleast I went.

Squats 315 1x12 365 1x10 385 1x8 405 1x6


----------



## PZT (Dec 11, 2020)

Fk yea!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 11, 2020)

Good job pressing on! I've had those kinds of days myself.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 12, 2020)

Had another hard day at work and felt like shit, but I lifted anyway. Went in and got it done fast. Time to rest.

Bench 225x3 275x3 295x3 315 3x4 325 3x4 330 1x4

Hammerstrength rows 12, 10, 8

Close grip cable rows 2x8 2x10 1x12

Ez bar curls 2x10 1x12


----------



## Sickman (Dec 12, 2020)

My back is starting to fill in nice. Got a crazy pump rn.


----------



## PZT (Dec 14, 2020)

solidddddddd


----------



## Sickman (Dec 14, 2020)

Today was good. I hit a 3 rep max pr on bench (365). I'm tired asf rn, gonna go to bed early.  My weight has jumped some too, been off dbol a week and have actually gained 2lbs. I weighed 252.3.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315 3x3 335 2x3 365 1x3 320 2x6
Squat 315 1x12 365 1x10 385 1x8 405 1x6
Close grip lat pulldowns 2x10 1x12 1x15
Incline Dumbbell curls 3x12


----------



## Sickman (Dec 16, 2020)

Today went well. My arms are pumped asf right now. I'm gonna attempt 405 on bench at the end of the month. 

Bench 225x5 275x2 295x2 315 4x5 325 3x5
Pullups 2x8 2x10
Cable rows 2x15
Ez bar curls 2x12 wide 2x12 close
Rear delt pull aparts 2x20


----------



## PZT (Dec 17, 2020)

Cant wait to see the 405 man


----------



## Sickman (Dec 19, 2020)

Killed it today. Yesterday wasn't bad either. I messed around with a few sets of deadlifts. Only got 2 weeks left of my cycle before I pct. Gonna go for 405 on bench then call it. 

Yesterday 
Deadlift 405 3x5 425 2x3 480 1x1

Today

Bench 275x3 295x3 320 2x4 335 3x4 345 2x4 355 1x4

Close grip lat pulldowns 10,10,12,15
Superset with 
Tricep pushdowns 4x20


----------



## Sickman (Dec 20, 2020)

Today was short and sweet. I got one more week left before I attempt 405. Hopefully I can get it. I'm a little sore for the first time in a month or so. Its probably from the pause bench.

Bench 275x3 295x3 315 (4 seconds down, 2 second pause, then press fast) 6x3 370 1x3

Squat 325 3x15


----------



## PZT (Dec 21, 2020)

Rawrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Sickman (Dec 22, 2020)

Went beast mode of bench today. 315 is starting to feel like 225. The amount of strength I've gained this cycle has blown me away. I knew I was going to get strong, but this exceeds my expectations. 

Bench 225x5 275x3 295x3 315 7x6
Hammerstrength rows 4x12
Close grip cable rows 4x10


----------



## Jin (Dec 22, 2020)

Sickman said:


> Went beast mode of bench today. 315 is starting to feel like 225. The amount of strength I've gained this cycle has blown me away. I knew I was going to get strong, but this exceeds my expectations.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x3 295x3 315 7x6
> Hammerstrength rows 4x12
> Close grip cable rows 4x10



Nice work. Now give your chest a rest so you can rep that 405 for two


----------



## Sickman (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm on the last week of this program, and then I'm taking a few days off and attempting 405 probably next weekend. Hoping for x1, x2 is far fetched, but who knows. Last time I maxed, I went in expecting 365, and hit it x2, then hit 385 pretty easy after it.


----------



## PZT (Dec 23, 2020)

you rest longer than a few days I bet you rep 405


----------



## Sickman (Dec 24, 2020)

I rested 4 days last time I maxed, and felt ok. I might increase it to a week. My last day of bench is Sunday. I was gonna attempt 405 next Saturday. 

Yesterday was shitty. I worked hard all day, then didnt get to the gym till 8pm. My schedule was out of whack. All I did was bench and do rear delts. The weight was harder to push than usual. But we all have off days. 

Bench 225x5 275x3 315 2x5 325 2x5 335 2x5
Rear delt band pull aparts 4x20

Here's a before and after pic of the day I started my first pin of test September 21st until now. I was 205, now I am 250. Body fat has dropped too. Overall I'm very satisfied with the results.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 24, 2020)

Lookin good bro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah dude, huge difference! Looking good.


----------



## Trump (Dec 24, 2020)

Massive difference your forearms look huge


----------



## Jin (Dec 24, 2020)

Dat der celltech. Outstanding and extraordinary results.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks guys. I've gained lots of mass all over, but the main thing I've noticed that's grown the most is my forearms. It's not even from the lifting at the gym. It's from the hard work I do at my job 5 days a week. Hauling 60 to 120lb blocks by the pallet, shoveling gravel, pushing and dumping wheelbarrows, and setting paver stones all contributed to my Popeye forearms. I basically get paid to lift lol.

Today was another short work out. My knees were hurting.

Squat 315 1x8 365 3x10
Glute ham raises 3x20


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I rested 4 days last time I maxed, and felt ok. I might increase it to a week. My last day of bench is Sunday. I was gonna attempt 405 next Saturday.
> 
> Yesterday was shitty. I worked hard all day, then didnt get to the gym till 8pm. My schedule was out of whack. All I did was bench and do rear delts. The weight was harder to push than usual. But we all have off days.
> 
> ...



You gained 45lbs in 3 months?!? :32 (6):

I officially hate you.. For realsies this time.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 26, 2020)

Kept it short and sweet. Hit a new PR on bench. 365x4

Bench 225x3 275x3 315 2x4 325 1x4 335 4x4 365 1x4
Pullups 4x10

https://youtu.be/LVqDYnp5RaU


----------



## Sickman (Dec 27, 2020)

Today was my final bench session of my program, and I ****ing killed it. I'm feeling great. Gonna take most of this week off of benching and go for 405+ next weekend. I'm feeling confident. I'm weighing only 242 also. I upped my ai dose bc e2 was sky high, and I've lost a lot of water weight I was holding. I dont mind losing weight if my strength still goes up.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315 x3 350 2x3 365 6x3 385 1x2( my spotter grabbed it too early, I had 3, was just struggling to lock it out, oh well)

Hammerstrength rows 2x12 2x10
Close grip cable pulldowns 4x12
Tricep pushdowns 4x12
Ez bar curls 4x12

Here's a vid of the 385 x2 
https://youtu.be/gaquWXZPwK8


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

Amazing dude. Love watching your progress here.


----------



## PZT (Dec 28, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I rested 4 days last time I maxed, and felt ok. I might increase it to a week. My last day of bench is Sunday. I was gonna attempt 405 next Saturday.
> 
> Yesterday was shitty. I worked hard all day, then didnt get to the gym till 8pm. My schedule was out of whack. All I did was bench and do rear delts. The weight was harder to push than usual. But we all have off days.
> 
> ...



great results brother


----------



## Sickman (Dec 30, 2020)

I hit my goal of 405 today. It was pretty easy actually. I thought about trying 425 afterwards, but decided to just be satisfied with it. I was supposed to take more time off before attempting it, but it was driving me crazy and I was obsessing over it. Not only that, but covid is exploding in my city right now, and what if I caught it during my time off and couldn't lift for 2 weeks or what if my gym gets shut down?

I've wanted to do this for over 10 years. And hitting it feels amazing. Now I can take some time off of all this heavy benching because it's really starting to hurt my wrists and shoulders. I hit my goal, now it's time to focus on something else.

Thanks to everyone here for all the support. I really appreciate it.

https://youtu.be/nCpbEn54UPs


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2020)

Haha. Didn’t even get a lift off. What a show off. 

This has been a great ride for you and the board. Thanks for all your hard work. Happy new year to the new you.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks brother. Happy New Years to you too. May your 2021 be covid free and full of gains.


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2020)

Helluva lift!!!!

Congrats, that's a number to be very proud of, and puts most to shame(myself included).


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 31, 2020)

I just saw this bro!  Helluva god job.  Fukkin A.

You know you had 2, right?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 31, 2020)

Dammit man. You had that one easy. Couldn’t see any strain anywhere in your torso. Great job!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

Way to go bossman! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 31, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I just saw this bro!  Helluva god job.  Fukkin A.
> 
> You know you had 2, right?



I was gonna mention that as well. Looks like he probably could have squeezed out a second one if he went into the lift with the mind set of doing 2.


----------



## PZT (Dec 31, 2020)

Sickman said:


> I hit my goal of 405 today. It was pretty easy actually. I thought about trying 425 afterwards, but decided to just be satisfied with it. I was supposed to take more time off before attempting it, but it was driving me crazy and I was obsessing over it. Not only that, but covid is exploding in my city right now, and what if I caught it during my time off and couldn't lift for 2 weeks or what if my gym gets shut down?
> 
> I've wanted to do this for over 10 years. And hitting it feels amazing. Now I can take some time off of all this heavy benching because it's really starting to hurt my wrists and shoulders. I hit my goal, now it's time to focus on something else.
> 
> ...



fkin awesome man, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickman (Dec 31, 2020)

I deadlifted for the first time in over a week today. I pulled 500 easy asf. I could have done it for 2 or 3 reps. I wasn't planning on going heavy, but it was an easy day and I got off work early, so my back and feet weren't destroyed before doing them. Also, I was lifting with my older brother and he hyped me up and talked me into trying it. Needless to say, I'm pleasantly surprised. I haven't pulled 500 since I was 19, and even then when I did it, it was hard asf. This came up easy and fast. I'm probably between 520 and 530 for a 1rm. Maybe more.

Deadlift 365 2x3 405 3x3 500 1x1
Pullups 15, 10, 10
Ez bar curls with fat grips 3x12


----------



## Sickman (Jan 1, 2021)

I went to the gym with one of my roomates. I've  taken him under my wing and inspired him to lift regularly and use the gym as one of his tools to stay sober. He's made some pretty astounding progress in the past 3 months. I changed my routine up to higher reps and lighter weight. I haven't done anything over 6 reps for bench in the past 2 months. So the higher reps is a new stimulus, and I have an insane pump rn. 

Bench 225x3 275x3 300 1x10 315 2x9 275 1x12
Tricep pushdowns 5x12
Wide grip cable rows 4x12

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Sickman (Jan 2, 2021)

I had the best squat workout of my life today. Since I did 500 on deadlift so easily the other day, I figured I'd try it on squat, and it was just as easy. I'm probably around 515 to 525 maybe more as an absolute max on squat. My goal of 600 for both squat and deadlift isn't very far off. This is a huge confidence boost, because I neglected my legs a bit while training to hit 405 on bench.

Squat 315 1x5 365 1x1 405 1x1 455 1x1 475 1x1 500 1x1 405 1x8 385 1x10 365 1x12 315 1x15

My legs are toast lol.
Here's a vid of the 500. Sorry for shit quality. Next one will be better. And I need to go a little bit deeper in my opinion.

https://youtu.be/PiqN0vGz61A


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 2, 2021)

Badass dude! I'm still trying to hit 300 on squats. Keep the gain train goin'.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 5, 2021)

I did chest, back, and arms today. The pump I got from it was insane. I'm not used to doing higher rep stuff. It's definitely a new stimulus. So I should get some good growth from it. My upper back felt like it had cement in it for about 2 hours post work out lol. I'm definitely noticing it gaining some thickness to it. This is my last week on cycle, then doing pct and taking a break until the spring time.

Bench 225x3 275x3 315 12,10,10,8
Pullups 4x12
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 4x12
Wide grip cable rows 15,12,10,8
Ez bar curls 4x12
Superset with 
Tricep pushdowns 4x15


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 5, 2021)

Looking good dude.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 5, 2021)

Jesus dude. Looking sick af


----------



## PZT (Jan 5, 2021)

nice work. try getting your feet under the bar more when you unrack. Will make walk out even easier and confidence even higher


----------



## PZT (Jan 5, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I did chest, back, and arms today. The pump I got from it was insane. I'm not used to doing higher rep stuff. It's definitely a new stimulus. So I should get some good growth from it. My upper back felt like it had cement in it for about 2 hours post work out lol. I'm definitely noticing it gaining some thickness to it. This is my last week on cycle, then doing pct and taking a break until the spring time.
> 
> Bench 225x3 275x3 315 12,10,10,8
> Pullups 4x12
> ...



fkin jacked


----------



## Sickman (Jan 6, 2021)

I did chest,back, and deadlifts today. It was a good lift. I filmed myself doing 315 for 11 on bench. I hit it for 12 for the first 2 sets, but didnt film it, and was trying to do 12. Kind of bummed I missed it by just a lockout. But anyway, all in all, I had a great lift. I'm really not looking forward to this crash the next few months. This is my last week on cycle. Then starting pct in 2 weeks. 

Deadlift 315x5 365x3 405 3x3 425 2x3
Bench 225x3 275x3 315 12,12,11,8
Wide grip cable rows 15,12,12,12
Hammer curls 4x12
Rear delt machine 3x20

https://youtube.com/shorts/F_d3cJM7DDM


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 7, 2021)

I've been interested in your routines.  I don't know a lot about the "famous" programs like WCBB and the like.  What you do, no doubt, is working.  

It would never occur to me to do deads and then bench.  

Maybe I missed it earlier in you journal, but it'd be cool to hear your reasoning.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 7, 2021)

Usually I do full body routines, I just focused more on bench this cycle because I really wanted to hit 405 on bench. But the reasons I do deads and bench together is bc it's a full body program approach of working multiple movements per session. Research shows that hypertrophy and strength are usually better with this type of approach if programmed right. 

Powerlifting and athletics are not about muscles, but about movements. And the type of training I do is geared towards that because I plan on competing in some meets in the near future.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 8, 2021)

I went with my roomate and we both worked up to heavy singles. I'm proud of him, he's stuck with it the past few months and listened to my suggestions on how to train, and he's gotten strong. He hit 315 easy for the first time in his life, and then did 340 afterwards. It took him a sec, but he locked it out all by himself. It felt good pushing a friend to realize their full physical potential 

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x1 335x1 365x1 385x1 415x1

Hammerstrength rows 4x10
Wide grip lat pull downs 10,12,12,15
Superset with 
Tricep pushdowns 4x15
Ez bar curls 3x12


----------



## PZT (Jan 8, 2021)

Sooooo not going to point out you did 415?!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 9, 2021)

Hugeness and Humility!  

Great Job bro.  Looking thick as fuk


----------



## Sickman (Jan 9, 2021)

I didnt do much today. Just worked up to a heavy single of 520 on deadlifts and then did some high rep squats afterwards. The deadlift single was a PR for me. I got a video of it too.

Deadlift 315x5 365x1 405x1 455x1 500x1 520x1
Squats 3x12 315

Vid of 520
https://youtu.be/m03aZVrbUVk

Time to eat, rest, and recover.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2021)

Easy peezy!!!


----------



## Jin (Jan 9, 2021)

cool YouTube channel name. Nice double meaning.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 9, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I didnt do much today...



LOL

Can we just make Sickman the UG poster child? Tell all the newbs they can grow like this too if they join up at the UG!


----------



## Sickman (Jan 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> cool YouTube channel name. Nice double meaning.



Thanks bro, I'm trying to figure out a way to let more people know about my story of recovery from drug addiction and how I've used lifting as a tool to help keep me sober. I'd like to give other addicts hope that getting clean from drugs and recovering from the damage they caused is totally possible.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 10, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Thanks bro, I'm trying to figure out a way to let more people know about my story of recovery from drug addiction and how I've used lifting as a tool to help keep me sober. I'd like to give other addicts hope that getting clean from drugs and recovering from the damage they caused is totally possible.



I've long dreamed of starting an organization called Repetitions to Recovery.  There are so many faith based recovery programs, which is a good thing, but I've never seen one fitness related.  

It would be gyms where people receive positive re-enforcement. Probably a little faith stuff thrown in for the ones that won't it, but not forced like AA and NA.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 11, 2021)

So today was the strongest bench session of my life. I hit 425 for a single, then I did 315x13 afterwards. I was going for 15, but was gassed from 425, so I could only get 13. It's still a PR for me though. It's crazy that only 7 months ago, I was homeless, addicted to heroin/fentanyl, and fighting for my life. Thanks again to everyone who has kept up with my training log.

Bench 225x5 275x2 315x1 365x1 385x1 405x1 425x1 315x13 295x12
Hammerstrength rows 4x12
Wide grip cable rows 4x12 
Ez bar curls 4x12 

425 
https://youtube.com/shorts/JUQJPRphabs

315x13
https://youtube.com/shorts/pXC1f8ECOuY


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 11, 2021)

Freakin' beast!! Keep it up bro.

How much has your bodyweight gone up in 7 mos?


----------



## Sickman (Jan 11, 2021)

I was about 185 when I went to rehab, today I weighed myself and was 255. So gained about 70lbs lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 11, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I was about 185 when I went to rehab, today I weighed myself and was 255. So gained about 70lbs lol.



That's so crazy. If someone told me they did that, and I wasn't familiar with their story like I am with yours, there's no way I'd believe them.

How far do you want to go with this? Do you plan on competing at all?


----------



## Sickman (Jan 11, 2021)

Lol you and me both. I just read through this log and the progress I've made is blowing my mind. At times, I don't hardly recognize myself in the mirror, but in a positive way, bc for 8 years I got used to seeing a sick, pale, track mark covered junkie. I'm truly blessed to have been able to physically recover from my addiction so well. 

I'm more interested in powerlifting than bodybuilding for the time being. My older brother is a strength coach who trains powerlifters and gets them ready for meets. He keeps pushing me to start doing meets, and I'd like to soon. He is offering to coach me too for free. He just wants me to continue staying healthy and off drugs and is willing to help me in any way. I'm very lucky to have him as a brother.

I just get crippling anxiety around large crowds of people. But there's a meet in my city this coming June that I'm most likely going to enter. Not gonna be in it to win, just to get experience.

But another goal I'm interested in is possibly setting the VA state raw bench record in my weight class. It's currently 496.8, so I'm about 72 lbs away from it. Maybe by the time I'm 30 in 2022 I can be strong enough to beat it, because I know strength gains drastically slow down after 405, even on gear. But 18 months is a long time to train. Especially when I've made such progress in only 4 months. So it might be possible to do even before then. I've just gotta do meets to get experience first and foremost.


----------



## DOOM (Jan 11, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I was about 185 when I went to rehab, today I weighed myself and was 255. So gained about 70lbs lol.


 Congrats on kicking the dope habit and the transformation! During my heavy cocaine and whiskey days I dropped down to 130lbs. That was before I ever lifted a weight in my life. 

Fast forward 10 years. I’m sitting at 191lbs. A few years ago I got up to 206lb. I didn’t like the way I looked though. Very bloated and worst of all it effected my speed and agility. Not worth it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 11, 2021)

Sounds like you're on the right path, and having your bro coach you would be really cool.

I get the social anxiety too. Being sober has helped, talking in AA meetings has helped (I hate doing it, but my sponsor kinda makes me). Since covid I have been very isolated, but I intend to start going to in-person meetings again soon, and hopefully start sponsoring guys again.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 12, 2021)

Sick, this is inspiring as fuk dude.  Congrats, bro.  What a story.  A kickass example of what can be done with determination and tenacity.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 12, 2021)

Keep this shit up and they’ll be making a movie about you some day. If it wasn’t all laid out here it wouldn’t be believable


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Keep this shit up and they’ll be making a movie about you some day. If it wasn’t all laid out here it wouldn’t be believable



agree. The only issue in Sick becoming a role model to addicts is that it’s doubtful anyone could come near his gym performance/physical recovery.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> agree. The only issue in Sick becoming a role model to addicts is that it’s doubtful anyone could come near his gym performance/physical recovery.



Can relate, my issue is that none of them believe I go to the gym.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks guys, the support I'm given here is amazing. I appreciate all of you.


----------



## PZT (Jan 13, 2021)

favorite thread on UGB by far


----------



## PZT (Jan 13, 2021)

Sickman said:


> So today was the strongest bench session of my life. I hit 425 for a single, then I did 315x13 afterwards. I was going for 15, but was gassed from 425, so I could only get 13. It's still a PR for me though. It's crazy that only 7 months ago, I was homeless, addicted to heroin/fentanyl, and fighting for my life. Thanks again to everyone who has kept up with my training log.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x2 315x1 365x1 385x1 405x1 425x1 315x13 295x12
> Hammerstrength rows 4x12
> ...



awesome fkin lift


----------



## Thewall (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice lifts bro&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Sickman (Jan 13, 2021)

Today was kind of shitty. I'm not focused. My 95 year old grandma has covid, and the Dr. said she's not going to make it, and will probably pass away in the next few days. I haven't seen her in 5 years because of all of my addiction and legal issues. I feel guilty. 

But anyway, I kept the reps high today. Nothing special. But got a great pump.

Bench 225x3 275x3 315x10 295x12 275x12
Neutral  grip cable pulldowns 4x12, 2 second contraction with each rep
Wide grip cable rows 15, 12, 12,10
Tricep pushdowns 3x20


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 13, 2021)

Hang in there dude.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks bro. I'll be ok. She lived a good life. It would have been nice to see her though.


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2021)

Sorry for the bad news bud. :32 (7):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 14, 2021)

Hate to hear that, bud.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 14, 2021)

I didn't do much today, except deadlift. My feet were hurting me from work. I weighed 261.4, which is the heaviest I've ever been. But I'm still somewhat lean, which is always a good thing. Today is my first week off of test. One more week and I'll start pct.

Deadlift 315x5 365x5 405 5x5


----------



## Thewall (Jan 14, 2021)

How tall are you. 261 is a nice weight.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm 5'11. I like being this heavy because it helps a lot with strength, but I've been getting some serious foot pain due to it being gained so rapidly.


----------



## Thewall (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice bro. Keep tearing up the weights. Looking solid.


----------



## PZT (Jan 15, 2021)

nice deadlift work and looking beefy asf


----------



## Sickman (Jan 15, 2021)

I had a brutal day at work. I unloaded 3 pallets of 80lb blocks...and each pallet weighs 3200lbs lol. So I killed myself before I even went to the gym. I got a decent pump though, and managed to have a good lift still.

Bench 225x3 275x3 315x3 365 2x5 335 1x8 315 1x10 275 1x12
Hammerstrength rows 3x12
Tricep pushdowns 3x12
Superset with 
Ez bar curls 3x12

I'm taking a ****ing nap lol


----------



## PZT (Jan 15, 2021)

bt if you came off your labor job, your wok capacity in the gym would be insane


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice dedication Sickman!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 16, 2021)

Good work brother!  It would have been super easy to skip today, given the day you had at work.  Nice discipline.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm not gonna lie, the thought crossed my head. But I just drank some preworkout and went anyway. I could probably at least use a deload week soon though. The thing is, the lifting at the gym doesn't bother me, it's all the awkward lifting shit I do at work. At the gym, atleast it's on a bar, or has handles, so it's easier to grip and has leverage. But either way, it's beating my body up.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I'm not gonna lie, the thought crossed my head. But I just drank some preworkout and went anyway. I could probably at least use a deload week soon though. The thing is, the lifting at the gym doesn't bother me, it's all the awkward lifting shit I do at work. At the gym, atleast it's on a bar, or has handles, so it's easier to grip and has leverage. But either way, it's beating my body up.



Deloads are a necessary part of training, especially with your job.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 16, 2021)

I went to my brother's house and lifted at his home gym with him. We didnt do much, but what I did definitely torched my legs. My brother built his own belt squat device that destroys my legs more than anything else I've ever done. I wish I had it at my own place, or at my gym atleast lol.

Deadlift 315 2x5 405 5x5 500 1x1
Quad dominant belt squats 5x12
Back raises 3x20 

My legs are a bit lacking in mass and strength in my opinion. They aren't weak, but they're not super strong either. I should have focused on them more this past cycle, but I wanted to hit 405+ on bench and focused on that instead. Next cycle, I'll focus on my legs more. I'm one week off gear. My weight and strength are still up. I'll start my pct in one more week. 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2021)

Picture of the belt squat please.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Picture of the belt squat please.



Yes!! I would love to have a belt squat in my home gym ! Or to have a brother that had one lol.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 17, 2021)

I've been looking at some belt squat machines and think I may try and weld one up similar to the Wenning at some point this year.  The Titan Fitness one doesn't look too bad and they seem pretty reasonable on price.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 17, 2021)

I'll take a pic and post it next time I lift over there. You can see some of it in the leg pic.
It's basically a wooden beam that's propped up on one side with 2 places to stack weights on, then on the other side theres a hook drilled in for you to clasp a belt carabiner onto it. Then you stand on the boxes and squat. It's primitive asf, but it works just as well as a thousand dollar piece of equipment. My brother has made all sorts of his own custom equipment that works great. He's got some homemade farmers carrying handles that work great too.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 18, 2021)

I wasn't feeling all that great today. I might be getting sick. Not sure yet, but felt off, and no energy in the gym, body is aching all over. No fever or anything though. I did what I could and left.

Bench 225x3 275x3 315 2x8 295 1x10 275 1x12
Pullups 4x8
Wide grip cable rows 4x12
Superset with 
Tricep pushdowns 4x20
Incline dumbbell curls 2x8 2x12
Rear delt machine 3x20


----------



## PZT (Jan 19, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I wasn't feeling all that great today. I might be getting sick. Not sure yet, but felt off, and no energy in the gym, body is aching all over. No fever or anything though. I did what I could and left.
> 
> Bench 225x3 275x3 315 2x8 295 1x10 275 1x12
> Pullups 4x8
> ...



maybe from coming off?


----------



## Sickman (Jan 19, 2021)

So I'm feeling sick today and coughing up a bunch of nasty shit, and I've got a very mild fever. I went to get a covid test earlier. I'll get the results back within 2 days. I really hope I don't have it and it's just a cold.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

Good luck man, might want to quarantine just in case.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 20, 2021)

Damn, I hope not bro, best of luck!!!


----------



## PZT (Jan 20, 2021)

Get well soon my friend


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2021)

Keep your head up.Stay strong in your recovery.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 21, 2021)

So I tested positive for covid. This is some bullshit. But it is what it is. I'm not even that sick. So far, it's been super mild. No fever. Just mild cough, congestion, fatigue, and slight body aches. I hope it stays that way. For the next 10 days I'm going to quarantine. Glad this atleast happened after my cycle and not during it. Because 10 to 14 days off mid blast would have definitely been a decent bit of gains to miss out on. I'm atleast gonna do push ups, pullups, and curls a few times a week at my house.


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2021)

Get well soon!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 21, 2021)

Sorry to hear dude. Rest and get well. Keep us updated how you're doing.

Knowing you, you'll bounce right back.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 21, 2021)

Get well soon


----------



## Thewall (Jan 22, 2021)

Bummer man. Get well. Hopefully you have a mild run.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks guys. I'm doing okay. I feel much better today. I'm going to do some push ups and pull ups later today. The illness itself has been pretty mild, I've had no fever, just no smell/congestion, coughing, fatigue,  and diarrhea. 

Cant wait to get back in the gym


----------



## Sickman (Jan 27, 2021)

My quarantine ended today. I'm feeling a million times better and had a decent lift. I'm down to only 244, but I've been off cycle for 3 weeks and just got over covid. I'm doing a 7 week program that's focused mainly on hypertrophy and strength.

Deadlift without belt 365 2x6 405 2x6
Bench with 2sec pause 300 4x6
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12
Superset with 
Tricep pushdowns 3x20 1x15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 27, 2021)

Glad you're back at it man. How much weight did you lose?


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2021)

Hell
yeah
man!


----------



## Sickman (Jan 27, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Glad you're back at it man. How much weight did you lose?



I was 260 a little over 3 weeks ago. So about 15lbs to 16lbs lost. It's not the end of the world, I knew this was gonna happen after I cycled off. Atleast my clothes fit better now lol.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 27, 2021)

Well shit man, problem averted, no need for a new wardrobe! Glad you are able to get back at it!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 28, 2021)

Glad you're back at it


----------



## Sickman (Jan 30, 2021)

Today kind of sucked. Coming off the gear and getting over covid has definitely taken a lot out of me. Noticed some significant strength loss with squats. But hey, atleast I did something right. I also decided to start doing incline for a change. It used to kill my shoulders so I never ever trained it, but this program my brother has me doing calls for it.



Squat 315 2x10 365 2x8
Incline bench 3x8 205 1x6 225
Tricep pushdowns myo-reps....basically I do one activation set of 12 to 15, and then wait 20 sec, then do 5 reps, then wait 20, then 5 more, and continue this until I can't hit 5 reps. I did it for 6 intervals. Torched my triceps, good stuff.

Hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 30, 2021)

You'll get back to where you were in no time.


----------



## Sickman (Jan 30, 2021)

I forgot to add, I also did close grip bench 225 4x10


----------



## Sickman (Jan 30, 2021)

Today was a hard day too. I was struggling to finish my workout. Coming off the gear and getting over covid is a double whammy of fatigue. My weight is back at 246. It was 244 earlier this week.

Deadlift 3x4 405 3x8 365
Hammerstrength rows 2x12 1x15
Wide grip cable rows ....I did myo-reps with 5 intervals
Ez bar curls 3x12


----------



## Thewall (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice man. Good to see you back at it.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 1, 2021)

Today I noticed a loss of strength. Maybe it was just an off day, but I have been off cycle for over 3 weeks now, so it makes sense why I'd see a drop in strength and I'm still recovering  from covid. Still, for only training for not even 6 months, I'm satisfied with where I'm at. The strict pull ups I superheated with my bench were hard because I haven't done them in ages, but they felt great.

Bench press 4x6 315
Superset with 
Strict neutral grip pull ups, 4x10 bodyweight(every rep I would dead hang and pull till my sternum touched the bar, then squeeze for 2 sec, then lower down slow.

Squat 3x12 315
Wide grip cable rows 4x12
Tricep pushdowns 2x12 2x15 1x20


----------



## creekrat (Feb 1, 2021)

Man, you’ve made more progress in 6 months than some people do in years


----------



## Sickman (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks bro, I just read through my log, and the results I've gotten still blow my mind. If I heard this about someone else and didn't see actual proof of it, I'd have trouble even believing it's not exaggerated. I know being on gear would help a lot, but I didn't think it would add over 200lbs to my squat, bench, and deadlift in only 16 weeks lol.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 2, 2021)

Wow. That’s good in 16 weeks. Can’t sweat a little loss in strength after that!!


----------



## Sickman (Feb 3, 2021)

Today was a good lift. I am definitely noticing a loss of strength on bench, but it's nothing too crazy. My deadlifts felt great though. 

 Deadlift w/ no belt 315x5 365x6 385x6 405x6 425 2x4

Bench with 2nd pause at bottom 225x3 275x3 295x6 300x6 315 2x6

Wide grip lat pulldowns  12 myo-reps w/ 4 intervals 

Neutral close grip cable pulldowns 8,10,12,15

Straight bar curls 2x10
Reverse curls 3x10


----------



## Sickman (Feb 5, 2021)

Wasn't feeling it today. But I still managed to lift. Anything is better than nothing. I found out through some bloodwork I got earlier this week that I crashed my e2 from taking too much ai while I was blasting. That explains some of the joint soreness and overall shitty way I've been feeling the past few weeks. On top of the covid and cycling off.

Squat 225x5 325 2x8 345 1x8 375 1x8
Incline bench 3x8 1x6
Dumbbell shoulder press myo-reps with 3 intervals


----------



## Sickman (Feb 7, 2021)

Today was another subpar workout. Sticking to my program though. 

Deadlift 315x5 405x3 455x1 500x1 315 3x8

Neutral grip Pullups Myo-reps with 4 intervals

Wide grip cable rows 4x12

Rear delt machine 3x15

Straight bar curls 2x10 1x12


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 7, 2021)

Keep at it good or bad days, your making progress!


----------



## Thewall (Feb 7, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Today was another subpar workout. Sticking to my program though.
> 
> Deadlift 315x5 405x3 455x1 500x1 315 3x8
> 
> ...



good numbers. How is body weight holding?


----------



## Sickman (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm between around 240 to 242 now. So I've lost roughly 20lbs in the 4 weeks I've been off cycle


----------



## Sickman (Feb 17, 2021)

So I haven't trained in 11 days. I ended up catching bronchitis that turned into pneumonia. I guess this happened bc my immune system was already weakened by covid. I lost over 10 lbs and a decent amount of strength. I weighed only 230 today. I'll gain it back quick, I'm going to start another blast soon. It just felt good to be back in the gym.

Bench 225x5 275x6 295 3x6
Pullups 4x10
Wide grip cable rows 4x12
Tricep pushdowns 4x15 
Dumbbell curls 3x12


----------



## Sickman (Feb 20, 2021)

I had a quick lift today. Still trying to get back in the groove of things. 

Squat 315 4x8
Bench 275 4x6
Tricep pushdowns 4x15

I'm still recovering from the covid and pneumonia. The amount of strength and weight I've lost is discouraging, but no point in moping around about it, I'll get it all back fast.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 21, 2021)

Today was rough, but still managed to lift. Can't wait to be back stronger than ever. 

Deadlift 365 10x3
Wide grip cable rows 15, 12, 12, 8, 8
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 4 x12
Ez bar curls 4x10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 21, 2021)

Patience, dedication, persistence. You'll be back there soon.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 23, 2021)

Today was a little bit better. I'm already back to 240. Starting my blast this weekend. There's a bench only meet next month I'm considering entering. 

Bench 225x5 275 6x6
Squat 315 4x6
Pullups AMRAP 20, then 4x8
Tricep pushdowns 4x15
Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x12, 10, 8, 15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 23, 2021)

Sounds good man, go for it!


----------



## Thewall (Feb 24, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Today was a little bit better. I'm already back to 240. Starting my blast this weekend. There's a bench only meet next month I'm considering entering.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275 6x6
> Squat 315 4x6
> ...



nice man, got that weight back up.  
you have a strong bench, I would go for it, plus it will motivate you more.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 24, 2021)

Hell yeah! Go for it!


----------



## PZT (Feb 24, 2021)

Have you competed? If not you seem like a guy that would get hooked and extremely motivated from doing it. I vote, yes. DOOOO IT


----------



## Sickman (Feb 24, 2021)

Never competed before, I keep pushing it off because I'm never satisfied with how strong I am and I want to win. But I know winning your first meet is unlikely. I'm really competitive lol. I get bad performance anxiety too. I just need to do it for experience and the wins will come eventually. I've really only been training not even 6 months.


----------



## PZT (Feb 25, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Never competed before, I keep pushing it off because I'm never satisfied with how strong I am and I want to win. But I know winning your first meet is unlikely. I'm really competitive lol. I get bad performance anxiety too. I just need to do it for experience and the wins will come eventually. I've really only been training not even 6 months.



I think the win isn't as much as people put off. Like smaller events you can show up and win because no one is there. Seems like the best part about the smaller ones is when you do get to one and there are a few guys in one class that are real close.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 26, 2021)

I started my blast yesterday. I'm sure I'm gonna get strong fast. I'm doing tren, drol, and test e. 
Yesterday's workout was decent.

Bench 275x3 285 2x5 295 3x5 300 1x5
Squat 335 5x5
Dumbbell shoulder press 2x10 2x8
Lateral raises 3x12
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x12 2x8


----------



## PZT (Feb 26, 2021)

455 bench cometh


----------



## Sickman (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm close to 385 rn, 455 is definitely possible I think if I train and diet right. We'll see.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 26, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I'm close to 385 rn, 455 is definitely possible I think if I train and diet right. We'll see.


Nice bro. Get at it


----------



## Sickman (Feb 27, 2021)

My weight is up to 244. Im up 4lbs in 2 days on this blast. Today was a decent lift, except that my left leg is bothering me from squatting. It's like where my upper calf and the back of my knee meet. It's this super deep achey feeling that is annoying asf. My strength is coming back rapidly on bench atleast.

Bench 275x3 300 3x4 315 4x4
Squat 315x3 365 7x4
One arm dumbbell row 4x8
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 2x12 2x8 
Tricep pushdowns 4x15 
Ez bar curls 2x8 2x10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 27, 2021)

Good job man, go easy on the leg.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 27, 2021)

Strong bench.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks, I really would like to get my squat up higher, but idk if its possible rn with this pain I'm having in my leg. I dont want to make it any worse to the point where I can't walk on it or put weight on it. My job is really physically demanding and having an injured leg/knee will make work a nightmare.

I noticed it last weekend. I hadn't squatted in 3 weeks and did 5x8, and the next day I noticed it. It's been bothering me all week but only dull pain. After today's squats, it was really bad though and hurt to walk. It's a weird location for an injury, I cant tell if it's my calf or the back of my knee. The pain kind of radiates the the side of my knee.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah maybe give it a week off and the come back light on it. Work your way back up slowly. That has helped me come back from some nasty stuff.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 28, 2021)

I am feeling the effects from this blast already. Woke up to my sheets soaked with sweat from the tren. I wasn't planning on lifting today, but felt like I had to go in and do something. My leg is feeling a little bit better which is good.

Deadlift 315x5 6x3 405
Farmers walks across gym. Roughly 25 yards. 5 sets.
Reverse barbell curls 2x10 2x12


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2021)

I hypothesize you are a high responder to aas. That’s ****ing awesome. You have solid genetics and a good work within to boot. 

Doesn't seem you were off too long. Did you PCT? Bloodwork? How long did you take off?


----------



## Sickman (Feb 28, 2021)

Yeah I discussed the same thing with my older brother and he mentioned me being an over responder too. Would that mean I can get good results from lower doses? Also, does that mean I'm more susceptible to side effects too?

I was only off close to 8 weeks. My most recent bloodwork a few weeks ago showed my test levels to only be 280 and that was after pct. Thats low for being only 28. I'm probably going to get trt or just cruise. It's a commitment, but I want to do it. It will improve my quality of life and the pros outweigh the cons in my opinion. My testosterone was already super low bc of the years of opiate abuse and that first cycle made it worse. It's a risk I was well aware of. Opiates are like kryptonite to testosterone and heroin addicts have test levels lower than 90 year old men. Like I'm talking single digits lol.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2021)

I agree with going TRT after your opioid days. IMO cycle 1-2 time a year and PCT or commit to trt. Not really worth going through PCT for 8 weeks off. 

Just be mindful. You’ve already been a poor steward of your body and aas are not healthy. 

Not sure if there is correlation between high response and higher sides. 

It’s always fun to watch your progress. Keep it up my friend.


----------



## david1992 (Mar 1, 2021)

I am still creating my workout routine, and I really like the way things work out in your plan. I can't get enough of that system. I am putting together different workouts and trying to combine them. I hope to make it just as awesome.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 1, 2021)

Were you wearing your knee sleeves when it became aggravated?


----------



## Sickman (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah I was wearing them, which is strange.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 1, 2021)

My strength is coming back rapidly. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna do a bench only meet here on the 13th. It's short notice, but hopefully I can put up between 385 and 405. 

Bench 225x5 275x3 315 3x3 325 3x3 335 4x3
Pullups 4x8
Superset with 
Tricep pushdowns 4x15 
Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12 1x15


----------



## Sickman (Mar 1, 2021)

I took this right after my work out. Only weighing 244. I'll post some progress pics every week or two. I'm excited to see the results here in like a month...or less lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 1, 2021)

Beast. Nice lats!


----------



## Thewall (Mar 2, 2021)

Sickman said:


> My strength is coming back rapidly. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna do a bench only meet here on the 13th. It's short notice, but hopefully I can put up between 385 and 405.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x3 315 3x3 325 3x3 335 4x3
> Pullups 4x8
> ...


Nice man. I am jealous lol. Definitely do that meet, get your feet wet


----------



## Sickman (Mar 4, 2021)

So today's lift was terrible. I worked overtime 3 hours and hardly even had time to eat. I just got done lifting, usually I'm in bed rn lol. I felt tired, drained, and weak. I still tried to push myself to the best of my abilities though.

Bench 275x3 315x1 335x1 365 with 2 sec pause at bottom 5x1 
Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x12 
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8
Tricep pushdowns 2x15 2x12 1x10


----------



## Sickman (Mar 5, 2021)

Today was the best lift of the week. I'm starting to really feel the gear kicking in. The pumps and energy I had today were insane. The meet is next weekend. Hopefully I can keep my weight under control and weigh in at 242.5. I was exactly 241 today before my workout. I've only had about 2 weeks to prepare, realistically I know winning isn't gonna happen. Mainly, I just need the experience.

Bench with 2nd pause 275x3 315x3 335x1 365 4x1 370 2x1 385 2x1 
Heavy holds. Unracked 405 and held for 3x6 sec 
Pullups 4x10
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8 1x12
Superset with tricep pushdowns 4x15 
Dumbbell curls 4x10


----------



## Sickman (Mar 6, 2021)

I felt great today, but kept my work out short. I don't want to get hurt before the meet next weekend. I've been watching what I eat so I can keep my weight down. I weighed only 238 today. I'm competing at 242.5. Deadlifts felt great. My deadlift has already went up 40lbs in a week. I definitely could have done way more weight today, but I'm trying to ease my way back in to it. I really need to take advantage of this cycle and focus on DLs more and get mine to 600lbs. 

Deadlift 315x5 365x5 405 3x5 425 1x5
Squat 315 4x10
Reverse barbell curls with slow tempo 4x12


----------



## Sickman (Mar 9, 2021)

Another hard day of work. I have one more bench session this week and then I'm taking off until the meet Saturday. Today's lift was ok once I got warmed up. My weight is way down. I'm only 237 rn. This cycle I'm on is killing my appetite I think. From what I've read, both drol and tren on their own can lower appetite for some people, I'm sure stacking them both is even worse. Like I'm not hungry at all, and when I do eat, I have force myself to finish my plate. I am getting stronger though, and definitely more vascular. I'm even starting to get stretch marks on my shoulders bc I'm growing so fast. 

Bench press with 2 sec pause at bottom 225x5 275x3 315x2 335x1 365 3x1 375 1x1 385 4x1 390 2x1 
Dead hang pullups AMRAP 20
Wide grip cable rows 2x8 2x10 2x12
Tricep pushdowns 4x15


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2021)

You can do 20 pull-ups at your weight from a dead hang? Freak!!!

I read this log for the humility it provides me........


----------



## Sickman (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeah I can hit right at 20. Only for one set though. Next set usually I get about 8 lol.

At 255 to 260, I could only get 14 or 15 deadhang pullups. So being lighter does have it's benefits.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's my weekly progress pic. I'm definitely noticing a difference in my midsection, chest, and last.


----------



## Jabber01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Looking very solid and abs are coming in nice.  I’m having one of those days where I’m having trouble eating and your pic got me focused again.

keep up the good work!


----------



## PZT (Mar 9, 2021)

Totally off topic but...…. where are mpore pictures of jabber's avi located at

PS. great work as always, sick


----------



## Jabber01 (Mar 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> Totally off topic but...…. where are mpore pictures of jabber's avi located at
> 
> PS. great work as always, sick



46 year old girlfriend.


----------



## PZT (Mar 9, 2021)

Jabber01 said:


> 46 year old girlfriend.



that's fkin awesome. enjoy my man


----------



## Sickman (Mar 10, 2021)

Today is my last training session before Saturday's meet. I'm just shy of 405. It's frustrating, but this was a short notice thing, and I've only been training barely 3 weeks for this meet. The next one I do, I'll have much more time to prepare. It's gonna be a new experience for me, that's for sure.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x1 365 5x1 375 2x1 385 2x1 395 1x1
Wide grip cable rows 2x15 2x12
Tricep pushdowns 4x15 
Ez bar curls 2x12 2x8


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 10, 2021)

Good luck Saturday, bro.


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Today is my last training session before Saturday's meet. I'm just shy of 405. It's frustrating, but this was a short notice thing, and I've only been training barely 3 weeks for this meet. The next one I do, I'll have much more time to prepare. It's gonna be a new experience for me, that's for sure.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x1 365 5x1 375 2x1 385 2x1 395 1x1
> Wide grip cable rows 2x15 2x12
> ...



Where is the meet?


----------



## Sickman (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks man, I'll let you guys know how it goes. Who knows, I might be able to hit 405, but it's unlikely, the 395 I did today took a sec or 2 to lockout.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 11, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> Where is the meet?



It's in a city about an hour away from where I live. I'm in VA


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 11, 2021)

Sickman said:


> It's in a city about an hour away from where I live. I'm in VA



I asked because I know another person that is going to one in MO.


----------



## Ped X (Mar 11, 2021)

Awesome work! Can't wait to see how the meet goes.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice sickman! Best of luck on the platform!!!


----------



## PZT (Mar 11, 2021)

enjoy your meet bud


----------



## Jin (Mar 11, 2021)

PZT said:


> enjoy your meet bud



also, enjoy your meat-bud


----------



## PZT (Mar 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> also, enjoy your meat-bud



even, you're meat, bud


----------



## Sickman (Mar 13, 2021)

So I kicked ass today. I ended up doing 402.5 my 3rd attempt and absolutely crushed it. I could have done a lot more weight, but decided to be conservative. I still got 1st place in my weight class though, which is awesome. I can't wait for my next meet.

https://youtu.be/MgJ6vh9WZFo


----------



## Sickman (Mar 14, 2021)

I just did deadlifts today and left. I was going to do squats too, but I just said screw it and left lol. I did a bunch of volume on the deadlifts atleast. I'm still pretty psyched about winning my meet yesterday. Also, my weight is only around 238.

Deadlift 225x3 315x5 365x3 405 2x5 425 1x3 455 1x3 500 2x1


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 14, 2021)

I just watched your video.  Missed it yesterday.  Congrats on the win, bro.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 14, 2021)

Great job. Congrats!


----------



## PZT (Mar 15, 2021)

Sickman said:


> So I kicked ass today. I ended up doing 402.5 my 3rd attempt and absolutely crushed it. I could have done a lot more weight, but decided to be conservative. I still got 1st place in my weight class though, which is awesome. I can't wait for my next meet.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MgJ6vh9WZFo



that's fkin awesome man. You hooked now?


----------



## Sickman (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks guys. And yeah I'm hooked. I might be doing another meet next month.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 15, 2021)

Today's lift was decent. I got a pretty sick pump from the rows and curls. I'm stopping the drol, it's starting to give me gyno. I'm taking every necessary precaution to prevent it with my ai, caber, and even been taking nolvadex with it on top of the ai. It's notorious for causing gyno from what I've read. It's good stuff though. I've been running it right at 4 weeks. I'm going to try superdrol instead.

Also, I was going to do squats tonight bc I've been neglecting them, but the gym was packed and all racks were taken. Oh well 

Bench 225x5 275x3 295 1x6 300 1x6 315 3x6
Hammerstrength rows 1x15, 1x12, 1x10 1x8
Wide grip cable rows 2x12 2x10
Dumbbell curls 4x10 
Tricep pushdowns 3x15
Straight bar curls 4x10


----------



## Sickman (Mar 17, 2021)

Hard day at work, but managed to have a good lift. For over a week now, my right tricep has been aching and sore while I bench. Nothing too crazy though. Hopefully it gets better. Oh I also had wicked back pumps while doing deadlifts. I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to do my next meet.

Bench 225x5 275x3 300 1x5 315 3x5 335 2x5
Deadlift 315 2x3 365 2x3 405 3x3
Shrugs 4x8
Underhanded lat pulldowns 1x15 1x12 1x10 2x8
Rear delt machine 3x20


----------



## Thewall (Mar 18, 2021)

Try taking taurine for the back pumps. Rest that tricep!!!


----------



## Sickman (Mar 18, 2021)

I did squats for the first time in almost 2 weeks. They felt good, but I started getting back pumps half way through my work out. I need to try the taurine and see if it helps. I really wish this drol didn't give me gyno, bc the pumps and strength it gives me is second to none.

Squat 315 1x10 335 1x8 365 1x6 385 1x4 405 1x3
Hamstring curls 2x8 2x10
Calf raises 3x10 1x20


----------



## Sickman (Mar 19, 2021)

Didn't have a very good lift today. My shoulders were messing with me. I did some light seated overhead dumbbell presses and it hurt and stiffened my shoulder up. That's why I don't do them. I just figured I'd try it out to see if it was ok bc it's been so long, but nope, still hurts.

Bench 225x3 275x3 315 2x4 335 3x4 350 1x4
Seated dumbell press 4x10
Lateral raises 4x12
Tricep pushdowns 3x20 1x15


----------



## Thewall (Mar 20, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I did squats for the first time in almost 2 weeks. They felt good, but I started getting back pumps half way through my work out. I need to try the taurine and see if it helps. I really wish this drol didn't give me gyno, bc the pumps and strength it gives me is second to none.
> 
> Squat 315 1x10 335 1x8 365 1x6 385 1x4 405 1x3
> Hamstring curls 2x8 2x10
> Calf raises 3x10 1x20



sickman
try 2 to 5 grams of taurine per day. Have larger dose preworkout if you break it up, along with drinking plenty of water and replacing your electrolytes. Those pumps can hinder your sets when they get bad.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 21, 2021)

Yeah I'm definitely getting some taurine. I literally couldn't even finish yesterday's deadlift workout bc the back pumps were so bad. It was super painful, like debilitating. But today's workout was amazing. I felt really strong on bench. I'll be repping 405 in no time.

Yesterday 

Deadlift 365 2x3 405 2x2 425 1x2 455 1x2 335 6x3
Stiff leg dls 2x8, had to tap out bc back pumps
Underhanded lat pulldowns 4x8
Superset with
Wide grip cable rows 4x8
Back raises 4x10

Today

Bench
225x5 275x3 315x3 335x3 365 7x3 375 1x3
Smith machine seated press 15, 12, 8, 10
Straight bar curl 4x12
Superset with 
Tricep pushdowns 4x15 
Dumbbell hammer curls 4x12


----------



## Sickman (Mar 21, 2021)

Here are some progress pics. I'm only weighing 243 right now, but I'm the strongest I've been in my entire life. Idk if it's the tren, or the ai I'm taking, but I'm much less bloated than I was last cycle. Also, my acne is nowhere near as bad. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Here are some progress pics. I'm only weighing 243 right now, but I'm the strongest I've been in my entire life. Idk if it's the tren, or the ai I'm taking, but I'm much less bloated that I was last cycle.



Great work bro. You’re inspirational and humbling. You got the raw potential to go far. Keep it up.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice bro, looking good. Keep at it. That is a great weight. How tall are you. There is nothing like feeling S T R O N G!!!


----------



## Sickman (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks bro. I'm 5'11.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 23, 2021)

Work today was brutal. One of the hardest days I've had by far in the 6 months I've been employed there. Jackhammering, digging trenches, setting concrete block for 8 hours. I was already destroyed before I lifted. My lift was good except for my elbows being sore from work. Also, my gyno is getting even worse. I might have to stop the tren. I really don't want to bc its working so well. But I'm taking caber, aromasin, and nolvadex. And yet it's still happening. I need to go get labs asap and see what's up. 

Bench 225x3 275x3 315 5x6 365 1x4
Pullups AMRAP 25, 10, 7
Hammerstrength rows 2x12, 10, 8
Wide grip cable rows 4x12 
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12 
Straight bar curls 3x12

My weight has jumped to 245.6


----------



## Sickman (Mar 24, 2021)

Today was a quick workout. But I managed to get a good one in. 

Squat 315x8 335x6 365x5 385x5 405x5
Speed Deadlift 315 4x3 365 4x3 405 1x3
Stiff legged deadlifts 3x10


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Today was a quick workout. But I managed to get a good one in.
> 
> Squat 315x8 335x6 365x5 385x5 405x5
> Speed Deadlift 315 4x3 365 4x3 405 1x3
> Stiff legged deadlifts 3x10



Oh no. He’s on his way to dominating me on squats now too. FML. 

Just leave me wrist curls ok? Don’t completely emasculate me. I have seniority!


----------



## Beserker (Mar 24, 2021)

Great work, keep at it!


----------



## Sickman (Mar 25, 2021)

I had an amazing lift today. I was feeling extremely strong, and got an amazing pump. I switched the anadrol for superdrol. Its day 5 and I definitely feel it kicking in. I hit a pr today with 365x6 on bench. I had to grind a bit the last rep, but I got it. I should have got a video of it. Oh well lol

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x5 335x5 345 2x5 355 2x5 365 1x6

Seated smith machine shoulder press 12, 10, 8, 10

Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8
Tricep pushdowns 20, 3x15
Straight bar curls 3x10


----------



## PZT (Mar 25, 2021)

The work you put in prior to the 365x6 makes it even more impressive


----------



## Sickman (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's a before my blast pic until now. I've gained a good amount of mass on my back. I didn't notice it as much until I did a side by side comparison.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 27, 2021)

My elbows and wrists were hurting today. So I ended my workout early. Kind of an off day, the weights felt heavier than usual. I found a picture of me from back in October when I just started lifting again, and I did another side by side comparison, and holy shit I've come a long way. I was 210 in the first picture and now I'm 250.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315 2x4 335 1x4 345 2x4 355 1x4 365 2x4
Tricep pushdowns 4x12


----------



## Sickman (Mar 28, 2021)

Today was the strongest deadlift session I've ever had. The back pumps were pretty horrible, but I just toughed it out and finished my work out. I'm really happy about doing a double with 500, I could have probably done another rep or two possibly. 

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x3 405x3 425x2 455x2 475x2 500x2
Speed deadlift 8x3
Stiff legged deadlifts 3x8
Underhanded grip lat pulldowns 3x8
Wide grip cable rows 3x8


----------



## Ped X (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice work on the heavy deads. I hear you on those back pumps. Makes a guy wanna crawl back to the parking lot and cry in your car sometimes


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 29, 2021)

Amazing dude, good work!


----------



## Sickman (Mar 29, 2021)

Today was the strongest bench day I've had yet. I hit a new PR, 385x4 and I remembered to film it this time lol. I'm weighing exactly 248. I'm going to test my max here in like 2 weeks or so. I'd like to get atleast 445 so I'm  even with hooba haha.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x3 365 3x3 375 1x3 385 1x4 and then 3x3
Tricep extensions 2x20, 2x15, 1x12
Straight bar curls 3x10 1x12

https://youtu.be/E-CnQxbB3sw


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

Sickman s bench goes up 10 pounds a week average. He’ll be in Ecksrated territory by fall.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 29, 2021)

I hope to be at atleast 495 by my 30th birthday next April. I'll be 29 here in a little over 2 weeks. If I stay healthy, I think its definitely possible. 

Here's weekly progress pic. My traps and shoulders are finally starting to fill in.

Thanks again to everyone who supports me and follows my training log.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 29, 2021)

Damn bro that looked way too easy.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

Amazed. Impressed. Encouraged. And very, very jealous. 

**** yes! You’ve really turned your life around dude. So grateful we get to see you in this chapter of your life. 

you have way too much going for you to ever consider picking up again. Don’t get cocky. We’ll be proud enough so you don’t have to be. 

Stay humble and let’s get to 500 in a year. I’ll do the bragging for you!


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 30, 2021)

Great Job Sickman.  Very impressive.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 31, 2021)

Today was a good training session, except my shoulders are acting up. They're both stiff and sore. Definitely deloading after this week. 

Bench 225x5 275x3 315 1x6 335 1x6 345 1x6 355 1x6 365 1x6
Smith machine shoulder press 12, 10, 10, 8
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x12 1x10 1x8
Tricep extensions 2x12 2x15
Hammerstrength rows 3x12


----------



## Sickman (Apr 1, 2021)

Today was a short work out, but I still killed it on squats and hit a pr with 405x10 for AMRAP. My back of the knee started acting up again afterwards though. Hopefully it's not too bad. 

Squat 225x5 315x5 365x5 385x5 405 x10 AMRAP 425 1x6
Romanian deadlifts 3x8 with 315


----------



## Sickman (Apr 2, 2021)

So I shoveled gravel for 8 hours, then did heavy bench. My elbows are killing me. After this weekend I'm taking a few days off of all pressing movements. I'm definitely in some pain rn. What's y'alls opinion on bpc 157? If it's legit if like to pump my elbows full of it lol.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x5 335x5 365 5x5
Tricep extensions 4x20
Wide grip cable rows 1x15 3x12

Weighing 251


----------



## PZT (Apr 2, 2021)

Becoming more of a beast every day bro. Awesome to watch.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 3, 2021)

So I hit a new pr today on deadlifts and did 500x3 super easy. I could have done it x5 possibly. I have a video of it, but the quality is terrible. Oh well. I'm really hyped I got it, because deadlift has always been a lift I've never been good at. My ultimate goal is to get 600lbs.

The strength gains I've had on this 11 days of superdrol I added to my tren and test are absolutely unreal. My bench has went from 365x4 to 385x5 squat 405x3 to 405x10 and deadlift 455x3 to 500x3 all in 11 days. It sounds too good to be true lol, but I have video proof of all of it.

Deadlift 315x5 365x5 405 x3 425x2 455x2 475x2 500x3
Speed deadlift 8x3 at 365

500x3. Sorry again for poor quality 
https://youtu.be/golw6vcdeg0


----------



## Jin (Apr 3, 2021)

Sickman said:


> So I hit a new pr today on deadlifts and did 500x3 super easy. I could have done it x5 possibly. I have a video of it, but the quality is terrible. Oh well. I'm really hyped I got it, because deadlift has always been a lift I've never been good at. My ultimate goal is to get 600lbs.
> 
> The strength gains I've had on this 11 days of superdrol I added to my tren and test are absolutely unreal. My bench has went from 365x4 to 385x5 squat 405x3 to 405x10 and deadlift 455x3 to 500x3 all in 11 days. It sounds too good to be true lol, but I have video proof of all of it.
> 
> ...



Most things you accomplish are too good to be true

Amazing, as usual.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 4, 2021)

How the fukk is that even possible?  Your gains and progress is shit that legends are made of.  Keep up the solid work!


----------



## PZT (Apr 5, 2021)

don't short change yourself with a 600 goal. You may get there faster than you think bud


----------



## Jin (Apr 5, 2021)

PZT said:


> don't short change yourself with a 600 goal. You may get there faster than you think bud



pffft! Even I have pulled 600. You’re going to smoke that weight bro.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah 600 isn't anything too crazy. But it's still a good and realistic goal. And Jin, you need to give yourself some more credit. You're a beast. Weighing a lean 299 is insane. Idk if you're still that jacked, but to even ever have that much mass at any point in your life, is impressive as hell.

Today was a good bench day. Work was brutal. I was exhausted and sore as hell before I even lifted. Had I been fresh,  I could have easily done 405x3 maybe even x4. Ugh I was SO close to getting that 3rd rep. I'm taking the rest of this week off of pressing.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x1 365x1 385x1 405x 2.5(lol) 405 x2 then 405 2x1
Amrap pullups 20
Wide grip cable rows 2x12 2x15
Tricep extensions 4x20
Straight bar curls 3x12

Vid of the 405. So frustrating lol, but still a new PR

https://youtu.be/oShw-DCjUVM


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2021)

It’s not that I don’t give myself credit, it’s just that I find so many others so much more impressive. 

That’s a huge benefit of participation in this community: so many dudes killing it. Motivation!


----------



## Sickman (Apr 6, 2021)

I agree, I had no idea when I first joined this forum almost 6 months ago that the majority of members here were going to be so knowledgeable, uplifting, supportive, and friendly. I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Beserker (Apr 6, 2021)

I enjoy your log a lot, you’re inspirational.  Keep pushing brother.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2021)

Very impressive Sick!!!!


----------



## PZT (Apr 6, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Yeah 600 isn't anything too crazy. But it's still a good and realistic goal. And Jin, you need to give yourself some more credit. You're a beast. Weighing a lean 299 is insane. Idk if you're still that jacked, but to even ever have that much mass at any point in your life, is impressive as hell.
> 
> Today was a good bench day. Work was brutal. I was exhausted and sore as hell before I even lifted. Had I been fresh,  I could have easily done 405x3 maybe even x4. Ugh I was SO close to getting that 3rd rep. I'm taking the rest of this week off of pressing.
> 
> ...



Have you looked into maybe just dropping your pressing volume down? Just a thought. You put a shit load of work in, which has given you amazing results but the frequency and volume along with I am sure you are an intense lifter, that shit compounds and cause so many issues. I only bring this up i have done this to myself and its a constant battle to just get back to my best ever rather than a continual climb for years to come. Hope this makes sense but the old me now realizes some of the thing I did way back effect my abilities now.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 9, 2021)

So I may have just messed my back up. I'm hoping it's just back pumps. I worked a hard day shoveling gravel, then did heavy squats. It wasn't so bad with the squats except for the last set. I made it much worse with stiff legged dls after and that's what did it. My back is so freaking tight rn. I literally can hardly walk or bend at the waist. It could just be severe back pumps. I'll know here in a few hours. 

Squat 225x5 315x5 365x5 385x5 405x5 425x5 455x3
Sldl 4x8 

Vid of 455x3, next time I'll do a side angle. Lol you can hear me at the end of the vid saying how it hurts lol. 

https://youtu.be/ezERFAt-vcs


----------



## Thewall (Apr 9, 2021)

Hope the back is okay. Looking thick.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks bro. As of now, it's loosened up and feeling better. I'll know for sure in the am. I think it was just severe back pumps. This is just a thought, bc I am on tren, not a crazy high dose, but not on a low dose either, 420mg every week. Do you think the lower back pain might be kidney related? Bc I know tren is hard on them. I'm going to the Dr. tomorrow for something unrelated and might ask to get my kidney function tested. I hope I'm just being a hypochondriac lol.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Thanks bro. As of now, it's loosened up and feeling better. I'll know for sure in the am. I think it was just severe back pumps. This is just a thought, bc I am on tren, not a crazy high dose, but not on a low dose either, 420mg every week. Do you think the lower back pain might be kidney related? Bc I know tren is hard on them. I'm going to the Dr. tomorrow for something unrelated and might ask to get my kidney function tested. I hope I'm just being a hypochondriac lol.



Don’t get your kidney function tested while on tren!!! My oncologist thought my kidneys were failing and I had to explain I was on tren and not to worry!


----------



## Sickman (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok I won't do it lol. I don't want to have to explain that to my Dr. for something that's not even necessary.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 9, 2021)

I went for a new 1rm in bench today. I crushed 435 easy as hell, then tried 455 and could hardly move it off my chest lol. I was super hyped up after the 435, and I think the adrenaline dump from that took away from my strength. Anyway, I think I'm between 440 and 450. 

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x2 365x1 385x1 405x1 435x1 455 miss
Seated Smith machine shoulder press myoreps with 5 sets
Tricep extensions 2x15, 2x12, 10, 8, 8

Weighing 252.

Here's 435. Btw, I asked this super sexy girl to film for me, and I didn't want to miss the lift in front of her lol. It actually helped I think. 

https://youtu.be/a6lGnWR6ke0


----------



## Thewall (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice bro. Easy weight. I guess back is feeling good!!!!


----------



## Sickman (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah it's a little tight but not that bad at all today. I think it was just severe back pumps. I was scared for a bit yesterday, because I literally couldn't stand up straight and walk correctly after my work out. It was all locked up like a spasm. I guess it's just something I gotta deal with on this blast.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 10, 2021)

I had an amazing day deadlifting. I hit a new PR of 545 easy. I think I could maybe get 555 or 560. I'm way closer to 600 than I thought.

Deadlift 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x1 455x1 495x1 525x1 545x1
Speed deadlift 7x3
Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8
Superset with 
Wide grip cable rows 2x10 2x8
Hammerstrength rows 1x8 2x10
Straight bar curls 3x8 1x10

Vid of 545. Weighing 250

https://youtu.be/B01GCWPxXzk


----------



## Sickman (Apr 10, 2021)

I had an amazing day deadlifting. I hit a new PR of 545 easy. I think I could maybe get 555 or 560. I'm way closer to 600 than I thought.

Deadlift 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x1 455x1 495x1 525x1 545x1
Speed deadlift 7x3
Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8
Superset with 
Wide grip cable rows 2x10 2x8
Hammerstrength rows 1x8 2x10
Straight bar curls 3x8 1x10

Vid of 545. Weighing 250

https://youtu.be/B01GCWPxXzk


----------



## Sickman (Apr 10, 2021)

Here's my most recent progress pics. 
I can tell a difference in my forearms, last, and back.

My labs came back fine except for slightly high bp and my e2 being insanely high. Like high as ****. That explains the gyno. I thought it was prolactin related bc tren, but nope my prolactin is actually super low bc the caber. I wish I had got labs sooner and didn't take this long. I just assumed everything was ok, bc I have no other high e2 sides. I was taking 25mg aromasin eod, but that wasn't nearly enough. So I switched it out for arimidex. I know I respond good to it, bc I've crashed my e2 before with it. Hopefully it's not too late and I can get rid of the gyno by lowering e2, but I'm probably screwed. But yeah everything else is fine. My liver enzymes, cholesterol, hematocrit, lipids. All ok. 

Learned a valuable lesson to go get labs and don't just base everything off how you feel.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 10, 2021)

Awesome. Killing it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 11, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Here's my most recent progress pics.
> I can tell a difference in my forearms, last, and back.
> 
> My labs came back fine except for slightly high bp and my e2 being insanely high. Like high as ****. That explains the gyno. I thought it was prolactin related bc tren, but nope my prolactin is actually super low bc the caber. I wish I had got labs sooner and didn't take this long. I just assumed everything was ok, bc I have no other high e2 sides. I was taking 25mg aromasin eod, but that wasn't nearly enough. So I switched it out for arimidex. I know I respond good to it, bc I've crashed my e2 before with it. Hopefully it's not too late and I can get rid of the gyno by lowering e2, but I'm probably screwed. But yeah everything else is fine. My liver enzymes, cholesterol, hematocrit, lipids. All ok.
> ...



Tren gives a high false positive for e2. Here is a time where how you feel/symptoms is more important than that number. 

You may be better off just staying the course. 

be very cautious in aggressively attempting to lower that falsely elevated number. 

Your right arm looks like
it should
be on a bigger body. And I’m not saying your body is small. Geeze.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 11, 2021)

Haha I've definitely noticed my arms drastically increasing in thickness.  They aren't like super cut or striated, just thick. My forearms are from shoveling gravel and moving 85lb block 40 hrs a week lol. Also, mixing buckets quickcrete is a crazy forearm workout and I do it frequently as well. However, I'm not as much into aesthetics as I am strength, but I do like to still look good. Luckily, my strength has skyrocketed. I've officially gained over 100lbs to my s,b and d in only 7 weeks. I've got 4 more weeks left of tren and sd. I'd like to hit 455 on bench and a 565 to 575 deadlift by the time I drop them

But I'm glad you mentioned the false high e2. Because I was prepared to take a ****load of ai and aggressively get it to drop. Bc my e2 said 251. That just doesn't make sense, bc I'm on 600mg test with the tren, last time I was on that, the highest my e2 was 80. So I think you're right. I just did a little research and read reports of some guys e2 being as high as 450 while on tren, so I'm definitely feeling much better now.

Seriously, thanks for info!!


----------



## Sickman (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm taking the rest of this week off of all pressing exercises. My wrists and triceps are in serious pain right now. It's getting to the point where I can't just ignore it anymore. My lift sucked bc I was in so much pain.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x3 365 4x3 385 2x2
Wide grip lat pulldowns 4x8 1x10 1x12
Tricep extensions 1x15 3x12 1x20
Straight bar curls 3x8 1x10


----------



## PZT (Apr 13, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Here's my most recent progress pics.
> I can tell a difference in my forearms, last, and back.
> 
> .


 you have some serious mass in your lower lats bro


----------



## Sickman (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks bro, courtesy of tons of lat pulldowns with different grips and angles with tons of drop sets and sets to failure, wide grip cable rows, amrap pullup sets, and last but certainly not least, heavy deadlifts

I'm much closer to a 600lb deadlift than I thought. 545 was really easy. I think I'm around 560 to 570. Who knows maybe more, but I doubt it.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 13, 2021)

Are you planning on doing another meet? All your lifts are looking great.  Keep killing it.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 13, 2021)

Absolutely, I definitely want to do one again. There's a meet in my city in mid June, but I'll be off of the heavy blast by then and just on test, so I won't be as strong as I could be. I probably could have timed this blast better, but still happy I won my first meet and I'mhappy with the gains so far. Hopefully I can maintain the strength gains from the tren and sd. I've got about 4 more weeks left of both. By then, it will be 10 or 11 weeks of tren ace and 6 weeks of sd, any longer than that I think would be unhealthy. Especially the sd, its harsh. But holy crap it works, it's by far my favorite compound I've done so far for strength other than IM dbol.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 14, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Absolutely, I definitely want to do one again. There's a meet in my city in mid June, but I'll be off of the heavy blast by then and just on test, so I won't be as strong as I could be. I probably could have timed this blast better, but still happy I won my first meet and I'mhappy with the gains so far. Hopefully I can maintain the strength gains from the tren and sd. I've got about 4 more weeks left of both. By then, it will be 10 or 11 weeks of tren ace and 6 weeks of sd, any longer than that I think would be unhealthy. Especially the sd, its harsh. But holy crap it works, it's by far my favorite compound I've done so far for strength other than IM dbol.


 Yeah bro. Superdrol is harsh on the liver. Don’t run that. More than 6. That is a lot.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah from what I've read, superdrol is supposedly one of the harshest compounds on your liver. But do you think its liver toxicity could be exaggerated? I've been on superdrol over 3 weeks now and my liver enzymes are almost totally fine. My ast is barely elevated and my alt is in range. I got labs last Friday. I do take tudca daily and drink over a gallon of water. But I was expecting my liver enzymes to be way more elevated. My enzymes were way more elevated on IM dbol.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey man, you might just tolerate it well. Im sure the tudca helps. I knew someone who had the same situation with anadrol. When I tried running it I stopped after 2 weeks. Felt like total garbage. I realize I'm talking about a different compound but some people can just tolerate certain things better than others.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 14, 2021)

Today was a pretty good squat work out. I went to my brother's house and lifted at his home gym. It was a short, but effective workout.

Squat 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x1 455x1 475x1 405 4x4
Stiff legged deadlifts 4x8


----------



## Thewall (Apr 15, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Yeah from what I've read, superdrol is supposedly one of the harshest compounds on your liver. But do you think its liver toxicity could be exaggerated? I've been on superdrol over 3 weeks now and my liver enzymes are almost totally fine. My ast is barely elevated and my alt is in range. I got labs last Friday. I do take tudca daily and drink over a gallon of water. But I was expecting my liver enzymes to be way more elevated. My enzymes were way more elevated on IM dbol.


wow. That’s interesting maybe not as bad as they say. Awesome you got blood work to know you are good.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 15, 2021)

Idk why, but today wasn't a good lift. I didn't go heavy. But still I'm having lots of aches and pains. Only weighing 247.

Dead hang chin ups 12, 10, 10
Wide grip cable rows 2x8 1x10 1x12
Hammerstrength rows 1x8 1x10 1x12
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12 
Straight bar curls 2x8 1x10
Dumbbell curls 2x10 1x12


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

It’s good to be reminded that you’re human.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 17, 2021)

Today was a short workout but I still hit a PR of 385x5 on bench. I'm only weighing 246. I've got zero appetite and it's been like this the whole blast. I hear tren can cause it. If I could eat more, my gains would be even greater.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x5 335x5 365x5 385 2x5
Seated Smith machine shoulder press 3x8 1x10
Tricep extensions 4x12, 1x20

385x5

https://youtu.be/MK9StpMCxmM


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

Mind blown constantly.

Plant your damn feet!!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 17, 2021)

Saw the video. Absolutely insane. Awesome work.


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

You are one strong sum'beach!!!  :32 (6):


----------



## Sickman (Apr 17, 2021)

I know, my left foot keeps going crazy on me. I sent the video to my older brother, (who is a strength coach), and he said the exact same thing, to plant my feet better. I dont even realize I'm doing it. It's like a nervous habit, and only happens with heavy weight. I've got to fix it bc it's definitely messing with my leg drive.

I need my form flawless if I want to get to 500lbs by next April.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 17, 2021)

I had a good deadlift session today. My deadlift is consistently going up every week, probably more so than any other lift this blast. My brother got me some new deadlift shoes a few weeks ago while out of town, and I absolutely love them. I refuse to deadlift in anything else. They're Russian made. The brand is called Sabo I think. I highly recommend them to anyone who deadlifts. They cost around 100 to 120. And the sizes are Russian. My size 11 US is size 44 RU. 

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x3 405x3 455x2 495x2 520x2
Speed deadlift 385 6x3
Stiff legged deadlifts 3x5
Power shrugs 3x5
Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x8 1x6 2x10
Straight bar curls 2x8 1x10
Cable curls 8, 10, 12

520x2...easy.. I think I had atleast 2 maybe even 3 more reps left in the tank.

https://youtu.be/2dsIzkl-8gU


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

Those went up smooth as silk. Nice work!!!


----------



## Thewall (Apr 18, 2021)

Killing it bro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 18, 2021)

Damn dude! Sweet


----------



## quackattack (Apr 18, 2021)

You made that look like nothing. Your crushing it.


----------



## DOOM (Apr 18, 2021)

Good lord bruh! I hope your doing well man. Still making it look easy!


----------



## PZT (Apr 19, 2021)

I swear you were made for this shit lol


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> I swear you were made for this shit lol



If this were The Matrix this guy is Neo.


----------



## PZT (Apr 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> If this were The Matrix this guy is Neo.



he gets both pills lol


----------



## Sickman (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks for the support my brothers. Today is another new PR day for me. I'm super hyped! I hit 405x3, then 415x2 afterwards. I've reduced my pressing from x4 a week to only x2. My joints are already feeling a little better. Still having some tricep and elbow pain though.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x3 365 4x3 385 3x3 405 2x3 415 1x2
Skull crushers 5x12
Tricep extensions 
405x3
https://youtube.com/shorts/M7p9EGpzHI4?feature=share
415x2
https://youtube.com/shorts/1fCR8thqHGg?feature=share


----------



## Thewall (Apr 20, 2021)

Easy weight. Nice job. Pr every session, wow!!!


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 20, 2021)

You are one tough SOB!!!! Excellent job Sick!!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 20, 2021)

Awesome job bro! Keep it up!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Tricep extensions
> 405x3
> https://youtube.com/shorts/M7p9EGpzHI4?feature=share
> 415x2
> https://youtube.com/shorts/1fCR8thqHGg?feature=share



My after work brain read this as triceps extensions with 405 and 415. And I was like, well no s*** you have tricep and elbow pain.


----------



## Trump (Apr 20, 2021)

How is it even possible to press 4 times a week?


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 20, 2021)

Still killing it, Sick.  Good job, bro.  Congrats on the PR.  They just keep coming.


----------



## eazy (Apr 20, 2021)

nice pr's good work


----------



## Sickman (Apr 22, 2021)

I did not have a good squat session today. My knees were hurting and the weight just felt heavier than usual. I was so mentally drained by the time I got to the gym that it was hard to lift. This was because I had court earlier today and almost went to jail for a incident that happened in April of 2020, but luckily for me, my probation officer was on my side because she's seen all the hard work I've put into my sobriety and recovery from addiction. So she recommended against jail time and the judge gave me another chance. I'm feeling blessed. This is the first time a court casw has went in my favor lol. 

Squats 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x1 455x1 475x1 420 4x4
Wide grip cable rows 2x10 2x8
Wide grip lat pulldowns 1x12 2x10 1x8
Straight handle cable curls 12, 10, 8, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 22, 2021)

Bad gym day gets negated by good court day. I'll take that trade


----------



## Sickman (Apr 22, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bad gym day gets negated by good court day. I'll take that trade



Absolutely bro, I'll definitely take that trade any day of the week lol.

I knew deep down that I was probably going to be ok, but my brain is so conditioned to getting screwed and going to jail every time I'm in front of a judge. It was hard to not feel  anxious as hell because that's what I'm used to.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 22, 2021)

We see all the work you put into the lifting a PR's. More importantly, I don't know your story, but I 'm glad others are seeing all the work you have put in outside of the gym. It is paying off too! 

Awesome job man!


----------



## Trump (Apr 22, 2021)

judge was in your favour because of the great work that you have done. You have earnt your freedom dude keep up the great work 



Sickman said:


> I did not have a good squat session today. My knees were hurting and the weight just felt heavier than usual. I was so mentally drained by the time I got to the gym that it was hard to lift. This was because I had court earlier today and almost went to jail for a incident that happened in April of 2020, but luckily for me, my probation officer was on my side because she's seen all the hard work I've put into my sobriety and recovery from addiction. So she recommended against jail time and the judge gave me another chance. I'm feeling blessed. This is the first time a court casw has went in my favor lol.
> 
> Squats 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x1 455x1 475x1 420 4x4
> Wide grip cable rows 2x10 2x8
> ...


----------



## Thewall (Apr 22, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I did not have a good squat session today. My knees were hurting and the weight just felt heavier than usual. I was so mentally drained by the time I got to the gym that it was hard to lift. This was because I had court earlier today and almost went to jail for a incident that happened in April of 2020, but luckily for me, my probation officer was on my side because she's seen all the hard work I've put into my sobriety and recovery from addiction. So she recommended against jail time and the judge gave me another chance. I'm feeling blessed. This is the first time a court casw has went in my favor lol.
> 
> Squats 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x1 455x1 475x1 420 4x4
> Wide grip cable rows 2x10 2x8
> ...



glad to hear things went well with court. Keep up the good work man, all around.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 23, 2021)

I hit a new PR on deadlifts today. I got 565 relatively easy. I tried it last week and couldn't even get it off the floor, and today it flew up. I'm closing in on 600lbs way faster than I thought. 

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x3 405x1 455x1 495x1 525x1 550x1 565x1

565

https://youtube.com/shorts/ijwxG483ZAk?feature=share


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 23, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I hit a new PR on deadlifts today. I got 565 relatively easy. I tried it last week and couldn't even get it off the floor, and today it flew up. I'm closing in on 600lbs way faster than I thought.
> 
> Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x3 405x1 455x1 495x1 525x1 550x1 565x1
> 
> ...



You looked very strong there.  Congrats man


----------



## eazy (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice pr. 600 around the corner


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 23, 2021)

Outstanding! Nice work.


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice lift!!!  :32 (2):


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2021)

Congrats brother. You’re absolutely killin it.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 23, 2021)

Today was a horrible lift. The weights felt way heavier than usual. I did 430 and it was harder than usual. Usually it flies up, today it was slow. 

I'm feeling tired and shitty. I'm still recovering from last nights heavy deadlifts and I also got my first covid19 vaccine yesterday so that could be affecting me too. My triceps were hurting bad too. I cut my work out short. Going home to rest. I might take the rest of the weekend off.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 430x1 365x5 335 2x5
Tricep extensions 2x20 1x15 2x10


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2021)

I’m for you taking a couple days off bro. Well earned.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice work!
Stay outta jail!


----------



## Sickman (Apr 24, 2021)

Today was a quick but effective workout. I had a hell of a pump in my arms and last. Tomorrow will be my much needed rest day. 

Speed deadlift 6x3
Stiff legged deadlifts 3x5
Power shrugs 3x5
Underhanded lat pulldowns 1x10, 2x8, 2x12
Wide grip cable rows 2x8 2x10 1x12
Straight bar curls 3x8
Straight handle cable curls 1x8 2x10 1x12


----------



## Jin (Apr 24, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Today was a quick but effective workout. I had a hell of a pump in my arms and last. Tomorrow will be my much needed rest day.
> 
> Speed deadlift 6x3
> Stiff legged deadlifts 3x5
> ...



No PR? WTF!?!?!

:32 (17):


----------



## Sickman (Apr 26, 2021)

I finally hit 455lbs today on bench. And it was easy! I think I've definitely got 460, maybe even 470. Today was by far the strongest bench session of my life. Multiple PRs broken. I signed up for a meet June 5th. I'm gonna do push/pull at 242. I'm weighing 247. Now I've gotta work on benching 455 with a pause lol.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x3 365 2x3 385 x3 405x4 425x2 455x1 
Tricep extensions 5x12
Rope tricep extensions 5x20
Straight bar curls 3x10
Cable straight bar curls 2x10 2x12

425x2
https://youtube.com/shorts/e1JWjGlUFKc?feature=share

455 (sorry about the screaming, I was just hyped up lol)
https://youtube.com/shorts/hgf5xXc22f8?feature=share


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 26, 2021)

I am hyped up for you bro. Great job.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 27, 2021)

Crazy, bro. Your gonna kill it at that meet.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 27, 2021)

Awesome. It seems like not to long ago you were going for 405. Who knows where you will be by June at this rate!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 27, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I finally hit 455lbs today on bench. And it was easy! I think I've definitely got 460, maybe even 470. Today was by far the strongest bench session of my life. Multiple PRs broken. I signed up for a meet June 5th. I'm gonna do push/pull at 242. I'm weighing 247. Now I've gotta work on benching 455 with a pause lol.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x3 365 2x3 385 x3 405x4 425x2 455x1
> Tricep extensions 5x12
> ...



You make me sick, this is nonsense.....why the fukk you so strong???

Good job though bro! I think you found your calling in life!!!! Best of luck at the meet! You are going to kill it!


----------



## PZT (Apr 27, 2021)

Has to be that bright assed fkin pullover lol. Jk awesome work as usual man haha


----------



## Sickman (Apr 27, 2021)

Here's some of my most recent progress pics.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 27, 2021)

Looking thick.


----------



## PZT (Apr 27, 2021)

fkin yoked


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 27, 2021)

Well done, sir


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 28, 2021)

Looking jacked bro. Nicely done.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 28, 2021)

Shoulders and traps looking big bro. Great job all around


----------



## Sickman (Apr 28, 2021)

I must have ate something bad yesterday because my stomach has been killing me all day. But luckily, I still managed to finish my squats and other lifts without shitting my pants lol.

Squats 225x5 315x5 365x5 405x1 455x1 475x1 500x1 430x4 425x4 405 2x4
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12
Hammerstrength rows 2x10 1x12
Straight handle cable curls 2x10 2x12


----------



## Jabber01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Squats on a bellyache your a braver man than I am.  Good work muscling through!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 29, 2021)

Was 500 a pr for not blowing out the o ring? Hahaha


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Congrats on not shitting your pants. Like others said, you're a brave man. Lol. Your training and progress is always impressive.  What do you eat?


----------



## PZT (Apr 29, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Congrats on not shitting your pants. Like others said, you're a brave man. Lol. Your training and progress is always impressive.  What do you eat?



bet he just eats like a horse. Especially with his manual labor job


----------



## Sickman (Apr 29, 2021)

I dont keep track of calories and some days I wont even eat that much really bc lack of appetite. I'll have 1 to 2 mass gainer shakes a day, that's 1300 to 2600 calories. Lots of chocolate milk. The bulk of my calories come from those 2. But also I eat oatmeal. Eggs. Chicken some times. Tuna. Protein bars. Almonds. Tons of sweet potatoes, I eat those daily. Idk, I really need to get better about dieting, my gains would be even better. I just wish my appetite wasn't crushed by this trend sd combo. Oh well. I'll still take over 200lbs added to my s, b, an dl maxes in less than 10 weeks.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 30, 2021)

How long were you on that combo did you start to notice your appetite was effected?


----------



## Sickman (Apr 30, 2021)

Within a week of being on tren I noticed it, I started the SD 5 weeks in on tren, and within a week of being on that with the tren, I noticed my lack of appetite got even worse


----------



## Sickman (Apr 30, 2021)

So I was really busy today, I decided to make this week my bench deload. My volume was already reduced on my Monday workout, so I reduced it by a ton today too. Can't wait to hit it hard Monday.

Bench 225x5 275x5 315x5 335x5 365 2x5 405x1


----------



## Thewall (May 1, 2021)

Sickman said:


> So I was really busy today, I decided to make this week my bench deload. My volume was already reduced on my Monday workout, so I reduced it by a ton today too. Can't wait to hit it hard Monday.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x5 315x5 335x5 365 2x5 405x1



awesome man. Bench Deload 405!!


----------



## Sickman (May 2, 2021)

So I spent all weekend with a girl who came to visit me from out of town. I had a great time, but she was by my side the whole time, and I didnt want to pin gear in front of her. So I skipped 2 days of tren and sd. I also went on a 8 to 10 mile hike yesterday. And I've gotten in plenty of "cardio" in other ways lol. All of that added together contributes to me being only 243 today....I was 250lbs Friday afternoon lol. I ended up having a decent lift atleast. 

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x3 405x2 455x1 495x1 520x1 550x1 
Speed deadlift 4x4 
Stiff legged deadlifts 3x5
Underhanded lat pulldowns 3x10, 1x8, 1x6


----------



## Sickman (May 3, 2021)

I wasnt as strong on bench today as usual. The weight felt super heavy and wasn't moving as fast as it usually does. Its probably a combo of yesterday's heavy deadlifts and the fact I only weigh 243 after my long weekend of hiking and marathon sex sessions lol.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 335x3 365x3 385x3 405x3 430x1 420x1 385x3 with 2 sec pause 365x3 with 2 sec pause
Tricep extensions 5x12
Rope tricep extensions 4x20
Heavy straight bar curls 3x8
Straight handle cable curls 1x8 2x10 1x12


----------



## Sickman (May 3, 2021)

Here's a progress pic from after my workout. I definitely notice growth in my lats and arms.


----------



## eazy (May 3, 2021)

leaving humanity behind


----------



## sfw509 (May 4, 2021)

Looking jacked man. Awesome.


----------



## PZT (May 4, 2021)

oh noes a wominz is gonna take away our stickman gains!!!!!!


----------



## Sickman (May 6, 2021)

I forgot to update my log yesterday. But my work out was not good. I had a horrible day at work and my feet and knees were killing me, I managed to do a few sets of squats though. But the weight felt heavy and I was totally exhausted. I almost skipped but forced myself to go.

Squat 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 3x5 with 2 sec pause at bottom 
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8 2x12
Straight handle cable curls 1x8 2x10 1x12


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I forgot to update my log yesterday. But my work out was not good. I had a horrible day at work and my feet and knees were killing me, I managed to do a few sets of squats though. But the weight felt heavy and I was totally exhausted. I almost skipped but forced myself to go.
> 
> Squat 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 3x5 with 2 sec pause at bottom
> Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x8 2x12
> Straight handle cable curls 1x8 2x10 1x12



Ok, who’s the asshole that put kryptonite in my man’s pre-workout?

Actually, it’s good to see your Clark Kent side every now and again


----------



## DEADlifter (May 7, 2021)

You can't crush it every day, bud.  What you did today shows discipline.  That is going to get you where you wanna be.


----------



## PZT (May 7, 2021)

Mfkers that's 3x405x5 pause squats!!!! that aint a bad day haha


----------



## Thewall (May 7, 2021)

How many times a week are you benching?  What ever your doing is working!!


----------



## Sickman (May 7, 2021)

Today was another rough day at work. I was utterly exhausted and beat up by the time I was off. The weights felt heavy and moved slower than usual. I went for 455 again and failed miserably, but I did try it after a ton of previous heavy sets, on top of my fatigue from work. Still, it's frustrating to fail with a weight that I did easily a few weeks ago. My meet is in 4 weeks. I'm definitely not where I want to be, but I'll do the best I can. I need the experience.

2 sec pause bench 225x5 315x5 365x3 385 3x3 405 4x3 425 x1 455 fail
Bench press heavy holds 475lbs 3 sets of 6 seconds with 90 sec rest between sets
Tricep extensions 1x15 2x12 2x10
Skullcrushers 2x10 1x20

Weighing 247. Also, I've been benching twice a week.


----------



## Sickman (May 8, 2021)

So I hit a pretty major milestone today. I deadlifted 6 plates. I struggled a little bit but it wasn't too bad, I might even have 600. Especially if I tried it on a deadlift bar. The bar at my gym is horrible for deadlifts and has no whip to it. I'm hoping to get 600 or so by my meet in a few weeks. Also, I'm weighing only 244.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x3 405x1 455x1 495x1  525x1 550x1 585x1 then did 455 4x4
Stiff legged deadlifts 3x5 
Underhanded lat pulldowns 2x10 1x8 1x12
Wide grip cable rows 1x8 2x10 1x12

585
https://youtu.be/pxAokQk9TcA


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2021)

If I didn’t like
you so much. 
I would surely
hate you. 

great work!


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> If I didn’t like
> you so much.
> I would surely
> hate you.
> ...



I kinda hate him. :32 (20):


----------



## eazy (May 9, 2021)

Congrats on the pr


----------



## sfw509 (May 9, 2021)

Sickman said:


> The bar at my gym is horrible for deadlifts and has no whip to it.



I'm going to start using this as my excuse for when I miss a lift. Now if I could only lift enough weight to make a bar bend...

Awesome numbers man. Killin it.


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2021)

fkin awesome man. Work on locking out harder before your meet. Some judges can be dicks


----------



## Sickman (May 10, 2021)

So I got off early today and wasn't exhausted by the time I got to the gym. But instead of the exhaustion messing up my lifting, this time it was my triceps hurting. Ever since a week before my bench meet in March, I developed a deep aching pain in both triceps, but it's way worse in my right one. It's getting worse and hurting bad, even with the reduced volume and pressing frequency. I went for 460 paused today and got it about halfway locked out, but couldn't get it. I crushed 445 with a long pause though. Also, I only weigh 244.

Bench with pause 225x5 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 425x1 445x1 460 miss, then 405 3x3

Tricep extensions 4x12
Rope skullcrushers 4x20
Heavy straight bar curls 3x8
Straight handle cable curls 2x10 2x12 1x15


----------



## Sickman (May 10, 2021)

I just did a comparison of my back before and after this blast. I notice a huge difference, especially in my middle/lower back and traps.


----------



## PZT (May 12, 2021)

oh yeah mos def some added tissue on dat back hoss. Great job


----------



## Sickman (May 13, 2021)

So I finally managed to injure myself, not sure how bad yet. I was doing 2 sec pause squats with 405. I got to my second set of 5, and while paused at the bottom of my 3rd rep, I slightly lost balance and shifted to my right. When I squatted up I instantly felt this sharp deep pulling pain deep inside my right hip, it was a sensation I've never felt before, that's why I think I'm injured. Now it kind of has an unstable sensation with some pain. I ended my squats immediately and did some lat pulldowns. I really hope it's not too bad and feels better tomorrow.

I'm not squatting heavy again till after my meet. Idc how hurt I am, I'm going to compete. I've been working too hard.

Weighing 242

Pause Squats 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 2x5
Wide grip Lat pulldowns 1x6 2x8 2x10 1x12 1x15


----------



## DEADlifter (May 13, 2021)

I hope it isn't anything major, bro.


----------



## eazy (May 13, 2021)

Sorry to read this hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Jin (May 13, 2021)

Good call ending squat session and holding off for a while.


----------



## Sickman (May 13, 2021)

Yeah its hurting a little right now, but mainly feels unstable, I cant explain it. It feels like the ball joint in my hip is catching and not moving like it should


----------



## sfw509 (May 13, 2021)

Hoping for the best man.


----------



## CJ (May 13, 2021)

Hoping you're feeling better quickly.


----------



## tinymk (May 13, 2021)

Heal up brother


----------



## Sickman (May 13, 2021)

My hip is still hurting and very tight this morning, but it's not as intense as yesterday. No bruising or anything either. I'm definitely injured, but it's minor. Hopefully, after a few days of rest and aleve, I'll be totally fine.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 13, 2021)

Sickman said:


> My hip is still hurting and very tight this morning, but it's not as intense as yesterday. No bruising or anything either. I'm definitely injured, but it's minor. Hopefully, after a few days of rest and aleve, I'll be totally fine.



I used Precision Movement to rehab torn muscle and started doing light stretches to get rid of pain
https://www.youtube.com/c/ericwongmma/search?query=hip pain

After that I started doing a top 10 stretches until pain was completely gone - Ask Dr. Jo etc.

Then I did stretches to make stronger - AthleanX etc.

Just sharing what worked for me, good luck man.


----------



## Thewall (May 13, 2021)

Ahh man, just a little bump in the road. Hopefully you heal up fast and it’s not that bad. Hate that!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 13, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I used Precision Movement to rehab torn muscle and started doing light stretches to get rid of pain
> https://www.youtube.com/c/ericwongmma/search?query=hip pain
> 
> After that I started doing a top 10 stretches until pain was completely gone - Ask Dr. Jo etc.
> ...



I should have added that I had to stop lifting for 6 weeks to heal torn muscle...then 6 weeks to rehab.

I hated it, but it worked.

That was for a serratus posterior. Not sure what hip muscle is nagging you. Hopefully nothing torn.


----------



## Sickman (May 14, 2021)

My hip is still tight. But not as bad, its getting way better. My triceps on the other hand ached and hurt worse today than they ever have before. It's really annoying. I also missed a paused 455 barely, I got literally less than half an inch from locking it out. Super frustrating lol. I can't wait for this meet. After it, I'm going to take a break from the crazy heavy lifting. Also, weighing only 238.

Competition Bench with pause 225x5 315x3 365x3 385x3 405x3 425x2 455 miss then 405x2
Heavy holds 475 for 9 sec then 495 for 6 sec
Skullcrushers 3x15
Tricep extensions 2x12 1x10 1x15

405x3....first one was a long pause lol

https://youtu.be/4zhTOmQqcMM


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2021)

Anybody that makes their avatar the Superman logo is a pretentious punk. 

Good thing I did that for you.


----------



## Thewall (May 14, 2021)

Sickman said:


> My hip is still tight. But not as bad, its getting way better. My triceps on the other hand ached and hurt worse today than they ever have before. It's really annoying. I also missed a paused 455 barely, I got literally less than half an inch from locking it out. Super frustrating lol. I can't wait for this meet. After it, I'm going to take a break from the crazy heavy lifting. Also, weighing only 238.
> 
> Competition Bench with pause 225x5 315x3 365x3 385x3 405x3 425x2 455 miss then 405x2
> Heavy holds 475 for 9 sec then 495 for 6 sec
> ...


glad to hear your hip is doing better. The weight loss can definitely effect your lifts. Try filling out for the meet. Are you competing at 242 weight class?


----------



## Sickman (May 17, 2021)

Today was not very good. I was worn out from a 5 mile mountain hike yesterday. Im weighing only 238 too. I went for 600 and missed it. I could barely even get it off the floor. Definitely an off day, hopefully by june 5th I can get it.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x2 405x1 455x1 495x1 525x1 550x1 600 miss then did 500 3x3
Pullups 2x12 1x10
Cable rows 4x12


----------



## Sickman (May 17, 2021)

My back is definitely filling out good as far as mass and aesthetics, but I'm not really going for that. My goal is strength for powerlifting. I'm not really concerned with what I look like as much as I am about how strong I am. I want that 600lb deadlift before my meet!


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2021)

I missed 600 too!  :32 (20):

Didn't get it off the floor.... Or even onto the bar. :32 (18):


----------



## Thewall (May 17, 2021)

Back is looking good (thick)


----------



## BrotherIron (May 17, 2021)

A big back is necessary for not only for pulls but also bench and squats.


----------



## Sickman (May 18, 2021)

I had an incredible day at the gym. My triceps weren't hurting that bad and work was easy. So I felt really strong. I hit 455 with a pause. Then tried 475 and couldn't get it. I'm weighing exactly 240.

Bench with pause 225x5 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 425x1 455x1 465 miss then 425x2 and 405 2x2
Tricep extensions 4x12
Skullcrushers 4x20


455
https://youtu.be/BPnbDmh0unE


----------



## Jin (May 18, 2021)

I can’t even think of comments to write anymore.


----------



## Thewall (May 19, 2021)

Nice work, smashing weight man. Looking good man. Fill out to your weight class, you are going to kill it.


----------



## Mind2muscle (May 19, 2021)

Sickman said:


> My back is definitely filling out good as far as mass and aesthetics, but I'm not really going for that. My goal is strength for powerlifting. I'm not really concerned with what I look like as much as I am about how strong I am. I want that 600lb deadlift before my meet!



Damn you are a big dude!  I admire strong guys like yourself.  You definitely put in the work.  Keep pushing you will get that 600 in no time!


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2021)

Ffffff... I was trying to be strong, and was getting there, and then my joints gave me the finger.

Incredible work brother. I'm so envious of your strength... You even have the aesthetic down too!


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2021)

incredible benching man


----------



## Sickman (May 21, 2021)

So my streak of bad luck continues and this time  my injury is even more severe than when I tweaked my hip. The lower part of my upper back/upper part of middle back is totally spasmed up. I can't tell if it's the lower part of my rhomboid or some muscles around my spine. Or worse....it could be my disc. I can barely take a breath in without it hurting and feeling like I got hit by a sledgehammer. I initially tweaked my back Sunday attempting to pull 600, but it wasn't bad, I even benched heavy the next day with no pain. What really hurt it was what happened at work. I was helping load these 15 foot pieces of angle iron on to a truck. They weigh atleast 150lbs a piece, maybe more. Looking back I was very stubborn. I should have had someone help me with it, but I thought I had under control. That is until a piece fell off the forklift and I instinctively tried to grab it and it jerked me forward really fast. I didn't feel any initial pain, but within 30 min, the spasms started, and got worse. It was so bad I didn't even work the past 2 days. I tried to lift today because its feeling slightly better, but I just couldn't do it. I'm taking a week or more off of everything except bench press, because that doesn't hurt it very much. I might have to not even deadlift in my meet and just do bench. This really sucks. It's literally one injury after another that's increasing in severity each time. It goes with the territory I guess when you lift heavy. If it's not feeling any better by Monday, I'm gonna go to the Dr.

Bench 225x3 315x3 365x3 385x3 405x2
Heavy hold 6 sec with 480lbs
Tricep extensions 4x12
Skullcrushers 4x20
Straight bar cable curls 3x12 1x10


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2021)

First off. ****! That sucks man. I’m so sorry.  I know how hard you’ve been training and how excited you are for this meet. 

Brother. You have got to learn to rest. You are over zealous in your training intensity and that’s simply not sustainable. Even for you. The only reason you’ve been able to go so hard until now is that you have incredible raw talent. Temper that with wise decisions regarding how hard you push your body. 

Guarantee you’d get stronger by giving your body more time to recover AND you’d lessen the chance of these nagging injuries. 

You’ll recover from this and you’ll crush your current goals. Might not happen this meet. The absolute worst thing you could do is get back into the gym and push things too soon again. I mean, you’re seriously injured and still benching 405! 

Would be great to hear from Snake, TinyMK and BrotherIron because they know way more about how to handle this type of stuff.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 22, 2021)

Man so many people on here have been through this back injury stuff...

I tweaked mine one time just racking a plate. I felt something slip and next thing you know I could barely stand up straight for a week.

Whatever it was didn't turn out bad though. I did some stretching a friend recommended, and it went away on its own.


----------



## Sickman (May 23, 2021)

I thought I'd give an update about my back. It's definitely feeling better, but still hurts if I flex my back or do any type of rowing motion. It's not spasming at the slightest movement or if I breath on. If its feeling better by the end of the week, I might try to deadlift. I'm kind of scared to though. Because that was the catalyst. I'm debating pulling out of the deadlift portion and doing bench only.

Yesterday I did my arms.

Straight bar curls 4x8
Straight handle cable curls 2x10 1x12 1x15


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 23, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I thought I'd give an update about my back. It's definitely feeling better, but still hurts if I flex my back or do any type of rowing motion. It's not spasming at the slightest movement or if I breath on. If its feeling better by the end of the week, I might try to deadlift. I'm kind of scared to though. Because that was the catalyst. I'm debating pulling out of the deadlift portion and doing bench only.
> 
> Yesterday I did my arms.
> 
> ...



I would not rush it, but that's just me.

In total, 17 different muscles attach to the scapula. I have heard many kinesiologists say that when you injure a muscle that it is usually a good indication that you have a muscle imbalance. I tore a muscle while doing bench press because I had the forks too high. My injured muscle was the serratus posterior so I try to make sure to do something that works the serratus now.

Common Muscular Weaknesses
https://exrx.net/Kinesiology/Weaknesses


----------



## Thewall (May 23, 2021)

Give it more time. It could only benefit you, body needs a break, you will not lose that much in that short of time.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Give it more time. It could only benefit you, body needs a break, you will not lose that much in that short of time.



This. 

worst thing you can do is push it. Again


----------



## Sickman (May 24, 2021)

So my back held up just fine while I was benching heavy today. I did a long extended warm up just to be safe. It's not hurting as bad today. But still, its definitely no where near ready to deadlift heavy. I withdrew from the deadlift portion of the meet, and I'm doing bench only now. My meet is in about 12 days.

Bench press with slow eccentric and long pause
225x3 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405 8x1
Skullcrushers 3x15 1x12 1x20

405 slow and controlled with long pause
https://youtu.be/ubc52VDOUf0


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 25, 2021)

Smart decision man.


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

Yup, good decision. Think of the long term.


----------



## Sickman (May 26, 2021)

I did my upper back today. My injury in my back is better to the point of where I can do light rows. But it started hurting a bit during pull ups so I stopped. There's no way I could deadlift yet, not even light. It really is bumming me out. My meet is in 9 days. I'm on weight and I'm ready. I heard some exciting news from my brother. The federation I'm lifting in is very new, and supposedly the record bench press in my age and weight division is only 440lbs. He sent me a link on a website and I saw it with my own eyes lol. It doesn't sound right to me, but if true, I could possibly set a new bench record for the federation. I can definitely beat 440. The meet cant come soon enough. I'm so ready to stop this blast. I'm tired of not sleeping, sweating constantly, and just 2 days ago, I developed a gyno lump directly behind my right nipple that is tender. Despite staying diligent with my ai and my caber, I'm starting to get gyno. I just think my body has had enough. I'm most likely going to cruise on a low dose of test. But if I did decide to pct, I've got everything I could ever need, but even then, this has been an insanely heavy cycle. Theres definitely a chance that I'm never gonna recover from it. I knew that was possible going into this blast and it was a risk I was willing to take.

Dead hang pullups 20, 10, 8
Reverse grip lat pulldowns 2x8 1x10 1x12
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 1x12
Hammerstrength rows 3x10
Straight bar cable curls 3x12 1x10

Weighing 238. Competing at 242. I've definitely learned up a lot. My abs are more visible and I am much more vascular than usual.


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2021)

“Only 440”


----------



## Sickman (May 28, 2021)

I worked a long day and hadn't eaten much. So I wasn't as strong as usual. I'm a bit concerned over how hard 425 felt. My meet is in 8 more days. We'll see what happens lol. Only weighing 236

Bench 225x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405 4x1 425 2x1
Tricep extensions 3x12
Skull crushers 2x15 1x20
Straight handle cable curls 3x12 1x10


----------



## Thewall (May 28, 2021)

Nice job bro. I think you will do fine. Keep that weight up!!!


----------



## BrotherIron (May 29, 2021)

You competing as a 242er? or dropping to a 220er?


----------



## Sickman (May 29, 2021)

I was gonna compete at 242.


----------



## PZT (Jun 1, 2021)

dont lift till the meet. youll do great


----------



## Sickman (Jun 1, 2021)

PZT said:


> dont lift till the meet. youll do great



I wish I saw this post earlier lol. I lifted with really low volume, but missed 445, which isnt good for my morale. I did 460 a little over 2 weeks ago easy. This sudden loss of strength sucks. I know what's causing it too. I've lost a ton of weight the past 2 weeks. I'm only 233. I started a new job a few weeks ago and its impossible to eat while I'm at work. And I also stopped my mass gainer, which is an extra 1300 to 2600 cal a day I'm not getting. Also, I haven't deadlifted or squatted in 3 weeks either because my hip and back. This really sucks, but I'm still gonna do the best I can. I need the experience.

Competition bench 225x3 275x3 315x1 365x1 385x1 405x1 425x1 445 miss 440x1
Heavy holds 480lbs 3x6sec
Tricep extensions 3x12 2x10

440
https://youtu.be/linFJRb8bEE


----------



## PZT (Jun 2, 2021)

Just shut it down ice up and hopefully the rest time you have left will push you past we’re u were. Most bench heavy 7-10 days out but u should be fine with bench only or push/pull? Not full right?


----------



## Thewall (Jun 2, 2021)

Weight moves weight. Try the best you can to put that weight back on. I know easier said than done, but you can do it. It will also aide in your recovery as meet approaches. 
I use to compete and was given same advice when I was in the game. 

looking forward to hear your record breaking bench!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 3, 2021)

Pull through it Sickman.  You've come so far


----------



## Sickman (Jun 5, 2021)

So I missed the beating the record. I'm pretty disappointed. Hurting my back and losing all of this weight effected my bench more than I thought it would. It's strange that I could do 460 with a pause easily 3 weeks ago, but cant even get 443.9 right now. I did weigh in at 232 which is not good. I was atleast 244 when I did 460....but yeah I opened with 410 then did 425 both easy. I'm kind of baffled right now that I missed it. I stopped my blast today. I'm considering not even cruising on test but just stopping all aas totally and doing pct and not touch gear again for atleast 6 months. But at the same time I also also dont want to lose all my gains. I'm not sure what I should do yet. I've got some serious gyno right now in my right nipple that I dont want to make worse. I also want kids one day and don't want to make myself infertile from steroid use. I wouldn't have done this heavy of a blast if I knew I was going to end up getting hurt right before  the meet and not being able to hit what I was training months to hit. I know no one plans on getting injured and it just happens regularly in the sport of powerlifting. I just now feel like it was an unnecessary risk to my health and I'm a little angry at myself. I also think I'm going to stop lifting heavy for an extended period too. My whole body is in pain. My forearms, triceps, wrists, and back are all hurt. I'm going to switch things up to a more higher rep bodybuilding style program and maybe even add some cardio in. 

Thanks to all who support me on here. I still had fun and it was good experience. I'm just very frustrated especially because I got 440 on Monday pretty easily, but 3.9 more lbs made it almost unmovable lol. It is what it is though. Sometimes you win some and sometimes you lose.


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2021)

Chances of you being hypogonadal are high. With the years of drug abuse and recent heavy cycles. You’re an outlier in many ways so if you want to see if you can recover, go for it. But don’t be surprised if you need to hop back on trt just to function as a man. 

Opiate abuse not only causes low t but can often lead to infertility. You’ve got the deck stacked against you in many ways. 

You’ll need a sperm count to asses at some point (unless you get a woman pregnant, the. You’ll know you’ve got enough sperm). If you got one now and you had enough then it shouldn’t be any issue because right now is the worst time for your spermogenizsis. 

Don’t beat yourself up. It was only a few months ago you were aiming at 405. What you’ve done is nothing short of incredible. You pushed too hard and learned a lesson. I wouldn’t write off records and heavy lifting just yet. 

For now though, time for a break. Keep perspective and celebrate all you’ve accomplished. 

お疲れ様❗️


----------



## eazy (Jun 6, 2021)

Sorry the meet didn't go the way you wanted. I'm  inspired by your incredible strength. Whatever you decide going forward I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Sickman (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks for the support guys. I ended up deadlifting today for the first time in a month. I didn't go super heavy. My back held up ok. My legs were a little shakey though. One of the reasons I lost so much strength and weight is because I haven't deadlifted or squatted in a month. So I figured I'd get back into it before it gets any worse. 

I'm still debating whether to pct and try to recover naturally or to cruise. Like Jin mentioned, there's a good chance I might not recover. I'm probably going to atleast try to pct and see how I feel. 6 months from now, If I feel like total shit or have massively low testosterone, then I'll get on trt. 

Deadlift 315x5 365x3 405x3 455 3x3 500x3


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2021)

I think your plan sounds like a good one. Sorry to hear the meet didn't go as well as you'd have liked, but congrats on all you've accomplished thus far!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 7, 2021)

Dude, it's not winning and losing... it's learning.  Sounds corny but it's true.  I get it, the meet didn't go as planned and that does happen.  Shit at least you didn't bomb out.  Learn from what happened, create a new plan (when it's time), and then implement it.  There are ALWAYS more meets.

I agree with Jin, you may wind up needing to go on TRT just to get back to feeling normal.  Try coming completely off and see what happens.  The good news is it's an easy fix.


----------



## Sickman (Jun 7, 2021)

Yeah I'm glad I competed and hot the experience.

I lifted today and felt decent. I'm going out of town Thursday and wont be back until Monday. So I will get another break from lifting. I'm going to enjoy this residual strength from my blast as long as I can. Since I'm going completely off, I know it will almost all fade.

Bench 225x3 275x3 315x3 365x3 385x1 405x3 315x14
Tricep extensions 3x12 2x15
Straight handle cable curls 3x12 2x10


----------



## Sickman (Jun 9, 2021)

I had a great lift today. I squatted for the first time in almost 6 weeks. It felt fine. I didn't push it very hard on them. My back injury has faded to the point to where I can finally do rows, pullups, and lat pulldowns without insane pain.

Squat 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 3x5
Dead hang chin ups Amrap 20
Wide grip cable rows 2x8 2x12
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x8 2x12 2x10
Straight handle cable curls 3x12 2x8


----------



## Sickman (Jun 15, 2021)

I took 6 days off. I'm feeling better for the most part as far as injuries go. But I've definitely lost a lot of strength and weight already. I'm down to only 228 lol. I start my pct this weekend. I'm just trying to maintain some of the gains from my blast. We'll see how this goes, it could end up being a cluster ****. But I knew all of the risks before starting. 

Short lift today

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 315x12 315x8 315x4Tricep extensions 3x12Skullcrushers 2x12 3x10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 16, 2021)

You're gonna be fine man, don't sweat it.


----------



## Trump (Jun 16, 2021)

benching 405 whils weighing 225 is no small feat at all



Sickman said:


> I took 6 days off. I'm feeling better for the most part as far as injuries go. But I've definitely lost a lot of strength and weight already. I'm down to only 228 lol. I start my pct this weekend. I'm just trying to maintain some of the gains from my blast. We'll see how this goes, it could end up being a cluster ****. But I knew all of the risks before starting.
> 
> Short lift today
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 315x12 315x8 315x4Tricep extensions 3x12Skullcrushers 2x12 3x10


----------



## Sickman (Jun 16, 2021)

Another quick lift. I had a hard day at work and I'm exhausted.

Squat 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 3x5
Wide grip cable rows 3x12 1x10
Straight handle cable curls 3x12 2x10

Weighing 226


----------



## Sickman (Jun 18, 2021)

I did bench and triceps today. I lifted pretty good considering I've been up since 430am, worked 10 hours, and haven't eaten anything since noon.

One issue I'm having is my back has exploded with acne. It's gnarly. My back is one massive pimple right now. I know it goes with the territory when you blast gear, but the whole 16 month cycle, I had minimal acne. Now I've been off 2 weeks and its getting worse by the day. Could it be the hcg? I took my last shot of that today, and I'm starting my serms tomorrow. I guess if the acne clears up, then it's the hcg. Still it's strange. The last time I used hcg, this didn't happen. Anyway, here is my workout.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x13 365 2x5 315 2x8
Tricep extensions 3x12 3x10
Skullcrushers 3x15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 19, 2021)

re acne: try some AI maybe? I know a lot of people stop it as soon as they get off, but it may knock it out. Also HCG aromatizes I hear...


----------



## CJ (Jun 19, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I did bench and triceps today. I lifted pretty good considering I've been up since 430am, worked 10 hours, and haven't eaten anything since noon.
> 
> One issue I'm having is my back has exploded with acne. It's gnarly. My back is one massive pimple right now. I know it goes with the territory when you blast gear, but the whole 16 month cycle, I had minimal acne. Now I've been off 2 weeks and its getting worse by the day. Could it be the hcg? I took my last shot of that today, and I'm starting my serms tomorrow. I guess if the acne clears up, then it's the hcg. Still it's strange. The last time I used hcg, this didn't happen. Anyway, here is my workout.
> 
> ...



Many times acne occurs at the beginning and the end of cycles, as your hormone levels go through the extreme swings. It's not uncommon.


----------



## Sickman (Jun 20, 2021)

I had a decent lift today considering I worked all day and had an empty stomach. Also, I'm over 2 weeks off cycle. I'm hoping if I keep lifting heavy, I'll retain some of the strength I gained. My back is feeling ok, no pain or tightness at all from deadlifts. I think its fully healed. Deadlift 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x3 455 3x3 500x3 405x10Chin ups AMRAP 20 repsWide grip cable rows 3x12 1x10Reverse grip lat pulldowns 3x12 2x10Straight handle cable curls 4x10


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2021)

Your food needs to be on point too dude to keep your strength 




Sickman said:


> I had a decent lift today considering I worked all day and had an empty stomach. Also, I'm over 2 weeks off cycle. I'm hoping if I keep lifting heavy, I'll retain some of the strength I gained. My back is feeling ok, no pain or tightness at all from deadlifts. I think its fully healed. Deadlift 225x5 315x3 365x3 405x3 455 3x3 500x3 405x10Chin ups AMRAP 20 repsWide grip cable rows 3x12 1x10Reverse grip lat pulldowns 3x12 2x10Straight handle cable curls 4x10


----------



## Sickman (Jun 21, 2021)

Today was pretty much the exact same as last Monday's lift. I did 405 for 2 singles instead of 1 though. Just trying to maintain.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x2 365x1 385x1 405 2x1 315x12 then x9 then x8
Rope skullcrushers 3x15
Tricep extensions 3x12 2x10


----------



## Sickman (Jun 26, 2021)

Today was a decent workout. I'm keeping them short. I'm just doing the bare minimum right now to maintain some of the gains from my blast. The acne has gotten even worse. It's really annoying, but I'm sure it'll go away eventually. It's not like cystic acne or anything. Just literally hundreds of small red bumps mixed with white heads. All over back, shoulders, upper chest.

Bench press 225x5 275x5 315x3 365 2x5 315x12 315x8
Tricep extensions 3x12 2x15
Neutral grip lat pulldowns 3x10 2x12


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 26, 2021)

Did you go PCT or TRT?


----------



## Sickman (Jun 26, 2021)

Pct. I stopped the hcg and started the serms almost a week ago. I'm definitely losing some strength. Especially in my squat. But that's to be expected.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 26, 2021)

I only ask because a lot of guys can take their TRT in one dose. If I do that the peaks and valleys give me terrible acne. Even at 150mg a week, I have to split it.


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I only ask because a lot of guys can take their TRT in one dose. If I do that the peaks and valleys give me terrible acne. Even at 150mg a week, I have to split it.



another example of how everyone is different. 

you must be your own experiment.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice work brother!!!


----------



## Sickman (Jun 27, 2021)

The acne is getting even worse. I went tubing on a river yesterday and was on the water all day. I got plenty of sun and mildly burnt. I thought sunlight is supposed to help with acne, but I think it made it flare up worse. 
So far I'm recovering ok.. Gyno is almost totally gone. No more dark pee. I'm sleeping like a baby. My libido is still somewhat intact. I have some trouble getting/staying hard and finishing if I'm all by myself, which isn't normal. But luckily I can still perform well with my girlfriend and that's all that really matters lol. Also, weighing only 227.

I had to cut today's lift early. I walk to the gym. And I looked outside and there's a massive thunderstorm about to hit and I don't wanna be stuck at the gym and walk in it.

Deadlift 225x5 315x3 365x3 405 10x3

I


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2021)

You have a great genetic base, good muscle bellies and your are a very high responder to steroids. Most importantly you work hard. 

All the boxes are checked.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 28, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I had an incredible day at the gym. My triceps weren't hurting that bad and work was easy. So I felt really strong. I hit 455 with a pause. Then tried 475 and couldn't get it. I'm weighing exactly 240.
> 
> Bench with pause 225x5 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 425x1 455x1 465 miss then 425x2 and 405 2x2
> Tricep extensions 4x12
> ...



Those lifts and physique are insane to me. I’m particular your back is THICC. I can’t fathom benching in the 400s ever let alone more than once in a day/


----------



## Sickman (Jun 28, 2021)

This Saturday will be a month since I stopped my blast. So far, I've retained a decent bit of strength. My squat and deadlift have really went down, but I don't train them as often as I do bench because of my back pain. My bench is still around 425 or so. 

Bench 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x1 385x1 405 3x1 315x12 315 2x8
Tricep extensions 3x12 2x15 1x10
Straight handle cable curls 4x12


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2021)

Pfffft! 425 off cycle. Hot damn.


----------



## Trump (Jun 28, 2021)

hold that till next cycle and you could see 500




Jin said:


> Pfffft! 425 off cycle. Hot damn.


----------



## Sickman (Jul 6, 2021)

I went out of town all of last week. Today is the first time in 8 days that I've lifted. I definitely lost a significant amount of strength and endurance. I'm only weighing 224. 
 I'm going back to college next month. I'm having to do night classes Monday through Wednesday, because I work a full-time job during the day. So that is definitely going to effect my lifting. It's not a big deal. Any progress I lose I'll rapidly gain back. I'm stable enough to go back to school and find more of a purpose in my life. Next month will be a year clean and sober. Lifting can't always be my number one priority. I'm not a pro bodybuilder or pro powerlifter. I need to take care of my responsibilities first and then lift as a hobby. Anyway, enough rambling lol.

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x1 365x1 385x1 405x1(it took a second to lockout, but I definitely got it, which feels nice) 315x10 315x8 295x8 275x6 225x6
Tricep extension 2x12 2x10
Skullcrushers 2x15 2x20


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2021)

Good for you. Your wisdom is showing. What will you chose to study?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 6, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I went out of town all of last week. Today is the first time in 8 days that I've lifted. I definitely lost a significant amount of strength and endurance. I'm only weighing 224.
> I'm going back to college next month. I'm having to do night classes Monday through Wednesday, because I work a full-time job during the day. So that is definitely going to effect my lifting. It's not a big deal. Any progress I lose I'll rapidly gain back. I'm stable enough to go back to school and find more of a purpose in my life. Next month will be a year clean and sober. Lifting can't always be my number one priority. I'm not a pro bodybuilder or pro powerlifter. I need to take care of my responsibilities first and then lift as a hobby. Anyway, enough rambling lol.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x3 315x1 365x1 385x1 405x1(it took a second to lockout, but I definitely got it, which feels nice) 315x10 315x8 295x8 275x6 225x6
> ...


Attitude is on point.

You’ll regain it quick, CLEARLY. Congrats on the sobriety and returning to school. Other things in life are more important and it looks like you’ve figured out the appropriate balance.


----------



## Sickman (Jul 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> Good for you. Your wisdom is showing. What will you chose to study?


I enrolled in the welding program at a local college. I'll be certified in 2 semesters. I feel learning a trade is my best option. I have a criminal record due to the old lifestyle I lived during active addiction. Nothing too crazy, but it's enough to make it hard to find employment with some places. I'd hate to go to a 4 year university just to be in debt and not get hired afterwards. I went to Virginia Tech in 2013 and flunked out due to my addiction, and I am still effected by the student loan debt. I'm not going through that again lol


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 7, 2021)

Congratulations on your sobriety and best of luck to you with you with school. The iron will always be there for you. And two semesters are going to go by so fast youll be back killin it in no time.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 7, 2021)

Don’t think of lifting as a hobby as you pursue other goals. For me and lots of others I know it’s something we need.  i don’t know anything about your addiction but I would be willing to bet that lifting has played a significant role in your recovery either directly or indirectly. It’s great that you are pursuing other things in life and making some good changes. Just don’t let the lifting become a hobby.


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Don’t think of lifting as a hobby as you pursue other goals. For me and lots of others I know it’s something we need.  i don’t know anything about your addiction but I would be willing to bet that lifting has played a significant role in your recovery either directly or indirectly. It’s great that you are pursuing other things in life and making some good changes. Just don’t let the lifting become a hobby.


Agreed. I lift because I’d be a mess without it.  Being jacked is a side effect.

Just like my BP pills: necessary for my long term survival.


----------



## Sickman (Jul 7, 2021)

Today was terrible. Work was really hard and I didn't eat much today. I lifted like crap. But atleast I went.

Squat 3x10 1x8
Wide grip cable rows 3x12
Reverse grip lat pulldowns 3x12 1x10
Straight bar curls 3x10


----------



## Sickman (Jul 9, 2021)

Just trying to maintain. I'm definitely slowly losing more strength. This past week there has been a big drop in strength. No big deal though, I can get it back fast. My body needs an extended break from the gear. 

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 365 2x3 315 1x10 2x8
Tricep extension 3x12 1x15
Skull crushers 3x15 1x20


----------



## Sickman (Jul 11, 2021)

Only weigh 223. I've cleaned up my diet a good bit and it's made me slightly lean up. The majority of the lost weight is because I decided to pct. Acne is even worse than ever, I've been off for almost 6 weeks now, and my acne is way worse than when I was doing 75mg tren ed and superdrol lol. I keep getting these super deep pimples all over my back, they get quite painful. Luckily, my girlfriend pops them for me in the shower....sorry if that's TMI lol.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x3 405 5x6
Stiff leg deadlift 3x5
Wide grip cable rows 3x12 1x10
Straight bar curls 3x12


----------



## Sickman (Jul 12, 2021)

Today was a decent lift considering how exhausted I was from work. I did 2 singles with 405. I filmed one. I'm weighing only 222 now.

Bench press 225x5 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405 2x1 315 3x8
Tricep extensions 3x12 2x10
Skullcrushers 4x12


----------



## Sickman (Jul 15, 2021)

I had a decent work out today. I'm sick with a cold which is annoying. I also may have pulled something in my left lat. It started hurting while I was deadlifting. It's not bad, but it's definitely not normal. 

Deadlift 315x5 365x5 405 2x6 425 2x6
Pullups 20, 10, 8, 8
Hamstring curls 3x12
Ez bar curls 3x12


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 15, 2021)

I don't know, I guess see how it feels after sleep and a day of rest?

I thought I pulled some weird muscle or ligament between my trap and neck doing incline bench press of all things.

Was bad positioning of the bench under the barbell.

Still finished my workout like you.

But after sleep and a day of rest it was fine, whatever the hell it was.


----------



## PZT (Jul 15, 2021)

Would a full week of no gym time kill you psychologicaly?


----------



## Sickman (Jul 18, 2021)

I had a good lift today. I am only weighing about 221 right now. I'm still slowly losing strength and size, but that's to be expected.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 4x5 425 1x5
Bench press 225x5 275x5 315 2x8 295 1x8 275 1x8
Hamstring curls 4x12
Wide grip cable rows 3x12
Underhanded grip lat pulldowns 3x8 2x10
Tricep extensions 3x12
Skullcrushers 2x15 2x10


----------



## Sickman (Jul 19, 2021)

Benched heavy today. Weighing 220. This is my last week of pct. I'm going to get labs at the 90 day mark then 6 months and see where my natural test, LH, and FSH are at. I haven't lost anymore strength for the past 3 weeks. Hopefully I can maintain what I've got for a while longer. I can still hit 405 pretty easy on bench. My acne is worse than ever. I'm coming up on 8 weeks off. I figured the acne would be getting atleast a little bit better by now instead of getting worse. Some good news atleast is the gyno I developed at the end of my cycle has significantly decreased. It's not even noticeable. No more lumps, soreness, or puffiness. The nolva and clomid combo worked like a charm. I was skeptical of serms at first, but I will definitely vouche for them now seeing how they greatly reduced my gyno. Atleast I know the serms I got are real lol.

Bench 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 365x3 315 2x8 275 1x12
Rope tricep skullcrushers 4x12
Tricep extensions 3x15 1x20
Straight bar curls 3x12 1x10


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Benched heavy today. Weighing 220. This is my last week of pct. I'm going to get labs at the 90 day mark then 6 months and see where my natural test, LH, and FSH are at. I haven't lost anymore strength for the past 3 weeks. Hopefully I can maintain what I've got for a while longer. I can still hit 405 pretty easy on bench. My acne is worse than ever. I'm coming up on 8 weeks off. I figured the acne would be getting atleast a little bit better by now instead of getting worse.
> 
> Bench 225x5 275x5 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 365x3 315 2x8 275 1x12
> Rope tricep skullcrushers 4x12
> ...


Gotta love the post cycle acne, dealing with it myself. My back looks like I was body slammed in a pool of raspberries.


----------



## Sickman (Jul 20, 2021)

I feel you bro. That's a perfect description of how it looks.


----------



## Sickman (Jul 22, 2021)

Yesterday was a short but effective work out. My wrist is hurting me a little bit. It does that from time to time.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 3x8 405+40lbs of chains x5
Spanish Squats 4x12
Superset with
Band hamstring curls 4x12
Chin ups amrap 22


----------



## Sickman (Jul 22, 2021)

I hit it hard today. My girlfriend is coming to visit earlier than usual tomorrow,  so I lifted today instead so I didn't have to skip. Weighing only 220. Next weekend will be 2 months off. My pct ends Sunday. I'm feeling OK I guess. Just acne issues still and some mild libido issues, but it's nothing some viagra can't fix lol. Here's a progress pic. As you can tell, I've definitely gotten smaller. I've lost around 30lbs since the peak of my blast. My bodyfat might be a little lower now though, I've actually been eating very clean lately.

Bench 225x5 275x5 315x3 365 2x3 315 1x8 295 1x8 275 1x8 
Wide grip cable rows 4x12 1x10
Tricep extensions 4x12
Skullcrushers 4x12
Reverse grip cable rows 4x8 1x10


----------



## Thewall (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey man. Looking great. 220 is a great weight for your height and at that body fat level. Nice work.


----------



## Sickman (Jul 26, 2021)

I changed things up a bit today. Not by much though. I just added a chest and back superset and a tricep and bicep superset. It definitely gave me a good pump. Im feeling ok. Been off cycle almost 2 months. Pct is over. I'll get labs soon.

Bench press 225x5 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405x1 then
315 2x8, 295 1x8, 275 1x8
 superset with
Wide grip cable rows 4x12
Skullcrushers 4x12
Superset with
Hammerstrength rows 4x10
Tricep extensions 4x12
Superset with
Straight bar curls 4x12


----------



## Sickman (Jul 31, 2021)

I had a good lift today. My bench has definitely dropped a little bit more too. But I've been off over 2 months now, so it's to be expected. Still I got a good pump today.

Bench press 225x5 275x3
 315 3x8 275 1x10
  Super set with
Wide grip cable rows 4x12 1x10
Overhead rope tricep extension 4x12
 Superset with 
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x8 2x10 
V bar tricep extension 4x15
Superset with 
Straight bar curls 4x10

Weighing 221.5


----------



## Sickman (Aug 1, 2021)

Today was a basic workout. I got a decent pump in my hamstrings and quads atleast. It's nice to be able to deadlift now and not be doubled over in pain from back pumps lol.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x5 405 5x8
Resistance band hamstring curls 4x12
Spanish squats 4x12
Leg extensions 4x12


----------



## Sickman (Aug 3, 2021)

I noticed a significant drop in strength today. I knew it was going to happen, so I'm not that bummed out over it. I finally missed 405 on bench. I also could have been having an off day because I didn't eat much today and lifted while I was hungry and after I worked a 9 hour shift.  Also, weighing only 219 and I didn't get to finish my arm work out because the fire alarm went off in the gym and had to evacuate lol. Another thing that sucks is my back injury from back in May is starting to ache and get tight again. Very annoying 

Bench 225x5 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 405 miss.
315 3x6, 275 1x8
Super set with
Wide grip cable rows 5x12, 1x10
Overhead tricep extensions 5x12
V bar tricep extension 2x15
Super set with
Straight bar curls 1x8...then had to leave because alarm


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 3, 2021)

That sucks about your back, bro.


----------



## Sickman (Aug 6, 2021)

I've lost even more weight and strength this week. But I knew it was gonna happen, so it's not a big deal. I've got way too much important stuff going in my life right now than just lifting super hard and heavy. When I take care of my priorities I'll start training for another meet. School first before everything.

Bench 225x5 275x3 
315 2x6 275 2x8 225 1x10
Superset with 
Wide grip cable rows 3x10 2x12
Wide grip lat pulls 4x10
Super set with
Rope overhead tricep extension 4x12
V bar tricep extension 4x15
Superset with
Straight bar curls 4x8

Weighing only 218


----------



## Sickman (Aug 8, 2021)

Today was a good day as far as how my work out went. I went on a 4 mile hike yesterday and climbed up a couple hundred yards worth of huge granite rock slabs. I haven't been to this particular hiking trail in over 10 years. It's crazy how much slower I am now at hiking this very same trail compared to back when I was 19 lol.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x5 405x5 425  2x5 455 2x5 500 1x1 405 1x10
Spanish squats 4x12
Superset with
Resistance band hamstring curls 4x12.
Leg extensions 3x10 1x12
Superset with
Seated leg curls 3x10 1x12


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 9, 2021)

I gotta ask, what is a Spanish squat?


----------



## Sickman (Aug 9, 2021)

You wrap a resistance band around a power rack and step back to make tension and lean back into the squat. It uses a lot of balance and fries your quads. I'm taking a break from back squats for a few months because of knee, foot, and hip pain, so I decided to do these after my deadlifts so I'm atleast somewhat working my quads and not just ignoring them. I figured something is better than nothing as far as my quads

I wish my gym had a belt squat machine though, in my opinion, I've never had something pump my quads up as much as that.


----------



## Sickman (Aug 9, 2021)

I tried 405 again today and missed it. It's all good though. I'll be back at 460 or higher the next time I blast in a year or 2. I'm just trying to maintain some of my gains from my last cycle. I might not be as strong or big, but I am feeling much better physically and I'm sleeping like a baby. Sleeping in 1 to 2 hour increments for almost 4 months on tren was really annoying. Anyway, I had a pretty good workout considering the circumstances.

Bench 225x5 315x1 365x1 385x1 405 miss, then
315 4x6 275 1x8 225 1x10
Superset with
Hammerstrength rows 4x12 2x10
Wide grip cable rows 4x10
Super set with
Overhead rope tricep extension 4x12
Wide grip lat pull downs 2x8 2x10 1x12
Super set with
V bar tricep extension 3x12 2x15
Straight bar curls 4x8


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 10, 2021)

Sickman said:


> You wrap a resistance band around a power rack and step back to make tension and lean back into the squat. It uses a lot of balance and fries your quads. I'm taking a break from back squats for a few months because of knee, foot, and hip pain, so I decided to do these after my deadlifts so I'm atleast somewhat working my quads and not just ignoring them. I figured something is better than nothing as far as my quads
> 
> I wish my gym had a belt squat machine though, in my opinion, I've never had something pump my quads up as much as that.


That's just like a sissy squat. I like to perform them with leg ext. I superset them and my quads BLOW up.


----------



## Sickman (Aug 13, 2021)

I had an amazing lift today considering I'm getting close to 3 months off gear. I did a ton of volume and got a good pump. I did some chest, but mainly back and arms. Im gonna switch to bodybuilding/powerbuilding type workouts for the time being. It's a totally new stimulus because I'm always doing high weight low rep sets.

Bench press 225x5 275x3 then 315 2x8 1x6 295 1x8 275 1x8 225 1x12
Superset with
Wide grip cable rows 3x12 then hammerstrength rows 3x12 for last set of 3.
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 3x12
Super set with
Rope overhead tricep extension 5x12
Straight bar curls 1x10 4x8
Superset with
Tricep extensions 3x10 2x15

Weighing 223


----------



## Sickman (Aug 15, 2021)

Today was another good lift. My hamstrings and quads were so fried afterwards, that I hobbled my way back home like a 90 year old man. I only live 3 or 4 blocks from the gym, so I walk. Usually it's not bad, but today sucked walking back because it's uphill lol. My hamstrings are definitely underdeveloped and I'm going to focus on them for a while because they've been neglected.

Deadlift 225x5 315x5 365x5 405x3 425x3 455 3x3 500 1x2 405 amrap...got 11 reps
Spanish squats 4x12
Superset with
Resistance band hamstring curls 4x12
Leg extensions 4x12 1x15
Superset with
Hamstring curl machine 4x12 1x15


----------



## Sickman (Aug 16, 2021)

Today was another solid lift. I did a lot of volume and got a decent pump. Weight is back at 224

Bench press 225x5 275x3 315x3 365x1 385x1 
then 315 1x8 1x6, 295 1x6, 275 1x8
Super set with
Hammerstrength rows 4x12
Wide grip cable rows 2x10 2x12
Wide grip lat pulldowns 4x12
Superset with
Rope overhead tricep extension 2x15 2x12
Straight bar curls 4x8
Superset with
Tricep extensions 4x12


----------



## Sickman (Aug 19, 2021)

Today was an okay lift. I was pretty drained from work and not eating much today. But I still managed to get a good pump. I've got a lot of stuff going on in my life right now. It's all positive stuff, but it's still preventing me from focusing on lifting. I won't be doing another meet until next spring or summer. I'm gonna finish school first. Life is good right now, I just bought my first car and got my license back. I also committed to fixing my credit after the damage I caused to it during my years of drug addiction. So far, I have raised my credit over 200 points in the past 9 months or so. I was at 490 at the beginning of this year, now I'm right at 700. I know its not super impressive, but considering my circumstances, it's a massive improvement.

Bench press 225x5 275x3
315 2x6 295x8 275x10
Superset with
Wide grip cable rows 2x12 2x12
Reverse grip lat pulldowns 2x10 2x12
Superset with
Rope overhead tricep extension 2x12 2x10
Straight bar curls 4x10
Superset with
Tricep extensions 2x12 2x15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Today was an okay lift. I was pretty drained from work and not eating much today. But I still managed to get a good pump. I've got a lot of stuff going on in my life right now. It's all positive stuff, but it's still preventing me from focusing on lifting. I won't be doing another meet until next spring or summer. I'm gonna finish school first. Life is good right now, I just bought my first car and got my license back. I also committed to fixing my credit after the damage I caused to it during my years of drug addiction. So far, I have raised my credit over 200 points in the past 9 months or so. I was at 490 at the beginning of this year, now I'm right at 700. I know its not super impressive, but considering my circumstances, it's a massive improvement.
> 
> Bench press 225x5 275x3
> 315 2x6 295x8 275x10
> ...


Dude, it IS super impressive. Keep up the good work, congrats on all the sober life stuff.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 20, 2021)

I wish more people had your level of commitment towards self improvement.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 20, 2021)

Your killing it bro. And the work in the gym is impressive too. 

Sounds like life is good, and only getting better.


----------



## PZT (Aug 20, 2021)

that credit increase is great man, been there and it feels good to accomplish


----------



## Sickman (Aug 27, 2021)

I lifted Monday but didn't log it. Class started and it's made getting to the gym difficult. Today was only the second time I lifted this week. I noticed a loss of strength and I lifted poorly, I didn't eat much today and was running on only a few hours of sleep. But hey, atleast I showed up.

Bench press 225x5 275x3 then
315x6 295x6 275x10 275x6
Superset with
Wide grip cable rows 2x10 2x12
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x10 3x12
Superset with
Overhead rope tricep extension 5x12
V handle tricep extension 2x10 2x12
Superset with
Seated dumbbell curls 4x10
Single arm hammer curls 4x8


----------



## Sickman (Sep 7, 2021)

I've had a pretty significant drop in strength this past week. It's been over 3 months since I stopped my blast. So I'm not surprised. I still got a good pump.

Bench press 275 4x8
Superset with 
Hammerstrength rows 2x10 2x10
Hammerstrength incline bench 1x6 3x8
Superset with 
Wide grip lat pulldowns 2x8 2x10
Overhead rope tricep extension 4x12
Superset with 
Wide grip cable rows 4x12
Straight bar curls 1x8 3x10
Superset with 
Tricep extensions 2x12 2x15
Dumbbell hammer curls 4x10


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 14, 2021)

glad youre stil hitting it brother. if you get a chance pop in the chat and harass us!


----------



## Sickman (Feb 1, 2022)

So I've decided to get more serious with my training again. There's a local powerlifting meet coming up in May that I'm going to compete in. I'm most likely going to do bench only because my back still isn't 100% from hurting it last year. I've pretty much given up deadlifts all together and squats i do relatively light as well.

I've got class 3 days a week and I work full time, so I'm not going to have as much time as I'd like to commit to training, but I'll do the best I can. My goal is to hit atleast 444.5 lbs on bench in competition.

 I've been off gear for over 8 months and just started my blast this past weekend. For now, I'm just sticking with var, test, and then superdrol when I peak for my meet. I'm staying away from certain compounds right now because I got mild gyno from my last cycle and don't wanna make it even worse.

Weeks 1-17 600 mg test e
Weeks 1-7 80 mg var ed
Weeks 10-17 20mg superdrol ed

Weighing around 230. I've gained a bit of fat since I've been off and taking it easy, but I'm not worried about it. I've been consistently lifting since I stopped my last blast, I've just been going super light and taking things easy. The urge to compete has gotten to be too much for me though lol.

Last Thursday

Bench press
260 5x3
275 2x3
285 2x2
Dumbbell floor press 4x8
Skullcrushers 5x12
Tri extension 5x20
ab wheel 3x25

Sunday

Bench press 225x5 260 x5 275 3x5
Squats 315 4x12
Lat pulldowns 2x10 3x12
Superset with
Skullcrushers 5x12
Tri extension 5x20
Superset with
Dumbbell curls 5x12
Spanish squats 5x12
Calf raises 5x20

The reason I combined legs with my bench workout if bc I skipped my leg day Saturday and I needed to do them.

Hopefully I can meet my goal. I'll try to update this log as frequently as I can.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 2, 2022)

Rooting for you in the upcoming meet brother


----------



## Sickman (Feb 3, 2022)

Tuesday....I had to do a quick lift because I had class

Bench press 265 2x3, 275 5x3 300 2x2
Skullcrushers 4x12
Tri extension 4x20

Wednesday

Squats 3x12 2x10
Spanish squat super set with
Band leg curls 5x12
Calf raises 4x25

I just started squatting again for the first time in over 9 months. I'm going extremely light. My form has went to shit. I'm feeling unbalanced and wobbly with the bar on my back. I'm essentially starting from scratch with squats. I don't plan on going heavy, I'm just gonna do the bare minimum to get some leg hypertrophy

Weighing 236....I'm already up 8 pounds in less than 2 weeks because of fluid retention from starting my blast.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 4, 2022)

Thursday 

Bench press 225x5 245x5 275 3x5 280 2x5
Hammerstrength rows 5x10
Superset with
Dumbbell skullcrushers 5x12
Overhead tri extension 4x12
Superset with
Cable rows 4x10
Tri extension 5x20
Superset with
Barbell curl 5x10

I can feel the var kicking in all ready. I got an insanely good pump from the higher rep exercises and my endurance felt much higher than usual.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 7, 2022)

I could really feel the gear kicking in today. I was getting someone pretty insane pumps. Almost to the point of it being painful. My strength is up too. 

Bench press 225x5 250x3 275 1x3 280 2x3 285 2x3 295 3x3 315 2x2
Cable rows 2x12 3x15
Super set with
Skullcrushers 5x12
Tri extension 5x20
Super set with
Dumbbell curls 2x10 3x12
Ez bar curls 3x12


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 7, 2022)

The fucking beast is back!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 7, 2022)

Good to see you back bro!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 7, 2022)

Now you and hooba can be arch nemesis again


----------



## Sickman (Feb 11, 2022)

So I drank a few beers last Saturday at a concert. I didn't think it would be a huge deal, because I rarely drink and I've only been on anavar not even 2 weeks ....but sure enough, ever since that night my liver has been sore as hell all week. What's weird is I got labs on Wed and my liver enzymes are in the normal range, but my liver is still really sore. So needless to say, I stopped the anavar for the time being. And I will NEVER take another sip of alcohol while on any oral ever again. Lesson learned. 

Anyway, here's yesterday's lift

Bench press 225x5 255x5 275 1x5 285 1x5 300 3x5
Hammerstrength rows 5x12
Superset with
Skullcrushers 5x12
Tricep extensions 5x20
Superset with
Wide grip lay pulldowns 5x12
Straight bar curls 5x12


----------



## Trump (Feb 11, 2022)

Sickman said:


> So I drank a few beers last Saturday at a concert. I didn't think it would be a huge deal, because I rarely drink and I've only been on anavar not even 2 weeks ....but sure enough, ever since that night my liver has been sore as hell all week. What's weird is I got labs on Wed and my liver enzymes are in the normal range, but my liver is still really sore. So needless to say, I stopped the anavar for the time being. And I will NEVER take another sip of alcohol while on any oral ever again. Lesson learned.
> 
> Anyway, here's yesterday's lift
> 
> ...


Can you get a sore liver, I heard people say there kidneys ache never liver


----------



## Sickman (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm not exactly sure either, I've never had this happen to me. I do know kidney pain is usually in the lower back and flanks. This pain is in the right upper area of my stomach and under my ribs where my liver is located. It's tender if I push on it and I feel the most pain whenever I inhale deeply. It doesn't feel like muscular pain either, it's deeper. My guess is something in that area around my liver is irritated/swollen and inhaling is causing it to push against my ribcage which in turn is causing the pain. But I'm not a doctor lol.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 11, 2022)

Keep an eye on that, bro.  That's how I felt when I had a pancreatitis flare up.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah I will. Hopefully it's not that. I don't have any other symptoms other than the deep achey pain when inhaling.

 I stopped the var yesterday so hopefully after a few days it will feel better. But if it doesn't improve or gets worse, then I'll go to the ER.


----------



## Sickman (Feb 13, 2022)

I had a good lift today. My strength on bench is rapidly returning. My abdomen is still sore though, but I think it's getting a little bit better. I'm staying off the var and any other orals until the pain/tenderness goes away completely. Weighing 238.

Bench press 225x5 275 2x3 295 2x3 300 2x3 315 3x3 335 2x3
Cable rows 2x12 3x10
Superset with
Skullcrushers 5x12
Underhanded lat pulldowns 3x12 2x10
Superset with
Tricep extensions 5x20
Dumbbell curls 3x10 2x12


----------



## Sickman (Feb 16, 2022)

Today was a quick lift bc I had to go to class. My strength is slowly but steadily increasing.

Bench press 225x5 275x5 285x5 295x5 300x5 315x5
Pullups 2x12 3x10
Superset with
Dumbbell skullcrushers 5x12
Tricep extensions 5x15
Superset with
Dumbbell hammer curls 5x12


----------



## Sickman (Feb 17, 2022)

My abdominal pain is gone which is good. I've started the var again. I added some liver support supplements to my cycle just to be safe. I'm weighing around 239.

Squat 
225x5 275x15 315 1x12 3x10
Spanish squat 5x12
Super set with
Band leg curls 5x10
Calf raises 4x25


----------

